# Subclass 802 - Child Visa



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

Good day,

I'm planning my 1 month old baby to apply for Subclass 802 so she can live to Australia indefinitely. I have a questions and hopefully someone could answer me based on their knowledge and own experience.

What temporary visa we can apply for my baby to enter and stay in Australia while waiting for subclass 802 to approve to meet the requirement of "The child must be in Australia when the application is lodged and when the application is decided"?
I checked that the child can't apply for subclass 802 if she applied for subclass 600 as a temporary visa because of the ‘no further stay’ condition in it so I would like to know what other temporary visa we can apply for our child?


Thank you in advance


----------



## soci (Aug 17, 2016)

You can aaply for subclass 600 and for child most likely you will not get no further stay condition.
Once you get your child here then apply for child visa 802


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

soci said:


> You can aaply for subclass 600 and for child most likely you will not get no further stay condition.
> Once you get your child here then apply for child visa 802



Thanks Soci, Hope you don't mind if I ask, how you know that most likely my child will not get no further stay condition?

Thanks


----------



## soci (Aug 17, 2016)

topeakaspike said:


> Thanks Soci, Hope you don't mind if I ask, how you know that most likely my child will not get no further stay condition?
> 
> Thanks


one of my friend applied and his baby didn't get the no further stay condition


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

soci said:


> one of my friend applied and his baby didn't get the no further stay condition


Thanks a lot for the info...


----------



## Teezee (Jul 15, 2015)

If you get a No Further Stay you can request for a waiver after they have issued they might give a bridging which will enable you to apply for 802. Note that if your visa has a condition for no further stay you wont be able to lodge 802 on shore before seeking a waiver for the condition


----------



## manjunas22 (Nov 28, 2013)

*What happened*



topeakaspike said:


> Thanks a lot for the info...


Hi topeakaspike

What happened, Did you apply for the visitor visa. Did they add "No further condition"?


Manjunath


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

manjunas22 said:


> Hi topeakaspike
> 
> What happened, Did you apply for the visitor visa. Did they add "No further condition"?
> 
> ...



Yes I applied, I just attached a letter in my application stating my concern about the no further stay condition, they didn't issue it to me afterwards.


----------



## manjunas22 (Nov 28, 2013)

topeakaspike said:


> Yes I applied, I just attached a letter in my application stating my concern about the no further stay condition, they didn't issue it to me afterwards.


Hi topeakaspike,

Thats great news and encouraging , because i haven't heard many people applying visitor visa for child in our situation due No further stay restriction. Congratulations!!!
Im also in same situation and in dilemma whether to apply visitor visa and bring my son here for applying 802 visa or apply 101 in India.

If you dont mind, Can you please share the content of the letter for my reference.


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

manjunas22 said:


> Hi topeakaspike,
> 
> Thats great news and encouraging , because i haven't heard many people applying visitor visa for child in our situation due No further stay restriction. Congratulations!!!
> Im also in same situation and in dilemma whether to apply visitor visa and bring my son here for applying 802 visa or apply 101 in India.
> ...


Sure. Can I have your email address?


----------



## manjunas22 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thi post doesnt allow me to post email id. 
Here is the id: <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## voila (Jul 6, 2015)

*Child 101 Vs SubClass 600 + Child 802 Vis*

Hi topeakaspike & manjunas22,

Am in a similar situation & trying to take a decision on what's the best approach : 

Situation : 
1. Both me & my wife are on 189 Visas, currently in Australia.
2. My wife is due for Jan 2018 and we were contemplating on overseas delivery if there are ways / best means to attain your child to have rights to enter Australia for long term.
3. Two ways to achieve that through what I could understand (please correct if anything else) : 
a. Child 101 Visa
b. Visitor 600 Subclass + Child 802 Visa

3 a. Considering the lengthy processing times (9 to 13 months) - is this advisable against the other option ? 
3 b. 
i. Would it be possible to apply for the Visitor 600 Sub Class visa for my child once the baby gets the passport in Feb 2018.
ii. Get the mother & baby to travel in to Australia.
iii. Then apply for the Child 802 Visa for the baby ? 
iv. How can we get around the No further stay clause or not have it mentioned on the 600 Visa in the first place ? 

Look forward to your advice as it will help me decide.

Thanks,
Ayush.


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi Ayush,

Child 101 Visa is not advisable if you want your child to be in Australia soon as this visa requires your child to be outside Australia at the time of your application and during visa decision and yes their standard processing time is very lengthy.

Just apply for Visitor 600 Sub Class visa once the baby gets the passport and what I did was, I attached a letter in my visa application explaining that I will apply SC800 after our baby enters Australia and requested to them to not indicated the the no furthur clause as per SC800 requirement.
I received my baby's SC600 visa without that clause.

Hope this help you on your concern


----------



## voila (Jul 6, 2015)

topeakaspike said:


> Hi Ayush,
> 
> Child 101 Visa is not advisable if you want your child to be in Australia soon as this visa requires your child to be outside Australia at the time of your application and during visa decision and yes their standard processing time is very lengthy.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks topeakaspike.
- I assumed you meant SC802 when you say SC800 in your response.

Will really appreciate if we can connect through email / other means as I will like to know your experience on : 
- Lead time for the SC600 Visa after filing
- Documentations submitted for SC802 once your baby entered Australia
- Any key processing sequence to keep in mind (like PCC for Parents etc - as Indian ones take the Passport leaving you grounded).
- Lead times (guidelines) for SC802 Visa for the kid


Thanks,
Ayush.


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi Ayush,

Sorry, yeah I mean SC802,

Lead time as per their website under tourist visa is 75% processed within 20days and 90% processed within 36 days but I got our baby's SC600 visa in just less than 1 week. If you are rushing to get it, I think maybe you can also indicate that in your letter to them and they might consider it.

For SC802, sorry but I can't advise you yet as I haven't process for my baby yet.


----------



## manjunas22 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Ayush, I too applied for SC600. Its been one month and awaiting result. They asked for health check up a week back.


----------



## siddiquip (Nov 23, 2013)

topeakaspike said:


> Yes I applied, I just attached a letter in my application stating my concern about the no further stay condition, they didn't issue it to me afterwards.


Hi topeakaspike,
Can you let me know if its good to state in the invitation letter that we intended to apply for onshore PR for the child and request for waiver of the no further stay condition .I believe it is at the discretion of the CO . Can you share the concern you raised I am in similar situation and need suggestion .


----------



## manjunas22 (Nov 28, 2013)

siddiquip said:


> Hi topeakaspike,
> Can you let me know if its good to state in the invitation letter that we intended to apply for onshore PR for the child and request for waiver of the no further stay condition .I believe it is at the discretion of the CO . Can you share the concern you raised I am in similar situation and need suggestion .


Hi Ayush,

Its advisable to be transparent and let them know that you are bringing your child on SC600 and have an intention to apply onsite child PR visa. 
It worked for both of us.

Good luck..

Manjunath


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

topeakaspike said:


> Yes I applied, I just attached a letter in my application stating my concern about the no further stay condition, they didn't issue it to me afterwards.


Hi topeakaspike,

Did you take your daughter on a visitor visa inside Australia and applied for Visa 802? How long did it take? Did they ask anything at the entry at the airport? Please let me know. Could you also give your email address so I can PM you?

Thanks.


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes, I'm still waiting for their decision on our SC802 application, The child must be in Australia when you lodged the SC802 and when the application is decided. Last time based on their website the standard procedure will take around 8 months for application to be processed but at the moment they changed it to unavailable due to low volume of application meaning to say they can't tell you how long they will process it, but upon receiving your application they will give your child a bridging visa which will let your child stay in Australia while waiting for their decision. They didn't ask anything at the airport for as long as you have SC600 tourist visa for her upon entry to Australia. 
my email address is <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate comment: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

topeakaspike said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting for their decision on our SC802 application, The child must be in Australia when you lodged the SC802 and when the application is decided. Last time based on their website the standard procedure will take around 8 months for application to be processed but at the moment they changed it to unavailable due to low volume of application meaning to say they can't tell you how long they will process it, but upon receiving your application they will give your child a bridging visa which will let your child stay in Australia while waiting for their decision. They didn't ask anything at the airport for as long as you have SC600 tourist visa for her upon entry to Australia.
> my email address is <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate comment: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


Thank you for your reply. When did you complete the baby's medical? How about the medicare for her?


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

KSS318 said:


> Thank you for your reply. When did you complete the baby's medical? How about the medicare for her?


Hi, 

Waiting for their request for medical to be done.

Just go to to any Medicare branch and show to them the proof of received confirmation via email from the Australia Immigration with regards to your SC802 application and they will issue a separate Medicare account for your little one for 1 year, after your little one got his/her PR, just head back to the branch for them to transfer your little one's Medicare under your name in one Medicare account which is valid as long as each has a valid PR visa

You also need to bring your little ones previous original immunisation/vaccine record if you want to continue it here so they can check if that is comparable to Australian immunisation/vaccine so you no need to repeat those immunisation/vaccine that you already done overseas. You also needs those if you plan to enrol your little one in the child care in future

Hope these helps

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## KSS318 (Jun 23, 2014)

topeakaspike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Waiting for their request for medical to be done.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

Thank you for your detailed explanation. Let's see how it goes for us. 

Thanks.


----------



## garg.niharika (Nov 6, 2017)

topeakaspike said:


> Sure. Can I have your email address?


Hi,

We also need to apply the visa 802 for our daughter in Australia and before that need to lodge tourist visa for her from India. If you don't mind can you share the reference letter you had attached?


----------



## feiyu14 (Nov 9, 2017)

topeakaspike said:


> Yes I applied, I just attached a letter in my application stating my concern about the no further stay condition, they didn't issue it to me afterwards.


Hi topeakaspike,

Thanks for sharing your experience, I wondered did you have return flight ticket to show custom control at the time you and the baby enter to Australia? Because the baby is on tourist visa so in principle custom control should demand a return flight ticket?

Many thanks
Zoe


----------



## feiyu14 (Nov 9, 2017)

KSS318 said:


> Hi topeakaspike,
> 
> Did you take your daughter on a visitor visa inside Australia and applied for Visa 802? How long did it take? Did they ask anything at the entry at the airport? Please let me know. Could you also give your email address so I can PM you?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi kss318,

How is things going on for you? I am in the same situation where we are about to apply for ETA and then 802 once we are onshore. However, I am not sure if we need to buy return flight ticket just to show the custom control upon entry? Where are you in you process?

Many thanks 
Zoe


----------



## balaji.n (Nov 8, 2017)

topeakaspike said:


> Yes I applied, I just attached a letter in my application stating my concern about the no further stay condition, they didn't issue it to me afterwards.


Hi Topeakaspike,

I am also in the same situation. Can you please share the content of the letter?
Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## garg.niharika (Nov 6, 2017)

manjunas22 said:


> Hi Ayush, I too applied for SC600. Its been one month and awaiting result. They asked for health check up a week back.


Hi Manjunath,

Hope you got the tourist visa for your child by now. Can you tell me if you had applied for Visitor visa (subclass 600) or
Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored Family Stream

It will be great if you can advise the kind of documents and covering letter you have attached to the application. Also, I want to know if we need to show funds (whether Indian/Australian) to get the child tourist visa.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello,

Wanted to know if it is possible for the child to enter and leave Australia if he/she is on a subclass 600 visa and applied for subclass 802? 

Also, does the child continue to be on the 600 visa or is automatically given a bridging visa after applying for the 802? If the latter then is it a bridging visa A or B? AFAIK on BVA, the child cannot leave Australia unless he/she has a BVB

Insights appreciated!


----------



## feiyu14 (Nov 9, 2017)

*Zoe*



topeakaspike said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting for their decision on our SC802 application, The child must be in Australia when you lodged the SC802 and when the application is decided. Last time based on their website the standard procedure will take around 8 months for application to be processed but at the moment they changed it to unavailable due to low volume of application meaning to say they can't tell you how long they will process it, but upon receiving your application they will give your child a bridging visa which will let your child stay in Australia while waiting for their decision. They didn't ask anything at the airport for as long as you have SC600 tourist visa for her upon entry to Australia.
> my email address is
> 
> Hi topeakaspike
> ...


----------



## balaji.n (Nov 8, 2017)

garg.niharika said:


> Hi Manjunath,
> 
> Hope you got the tourist visa for your child by now. Can you tell me if you had applied for Visitor visa (subclass 600) or
> Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored Family Stream
> ...


Hi Niharika,

I have the same queries on SC 600 visa. Can you please advice on the same?
1. Did you apply for Tourist stream or Sponsored Family stream?
2. Reasons for visiting: Can we say visiting family or should we select other and give the reason as "accompanying parents who have PR".
3. Did you show funds?
4. What are the supporting documents submitted?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

topeakaspike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Waiting for their request for medical to be done.
> 
> ...


If you can share the letter you attached for subclass 600 after removing or striking personal details, it ll be great help to lot of people who are in the same boat.

There are some query related return tickets required or not, if you can provide some details on the same.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Hello Everyone...

For the one who are searching for no furhter stay waiver information..please go through below given link..

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/fact-sheet-52b

There is a form you need to fill to get no further say condition waiver..
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1447.pdf

I hope it helps....


----------



## Ramya_satish (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## suresh79 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Subclass 600 + 802 [Child]*

Hi Ayush,

Myself Suresh. I am in the similar situation like you. Me and my wife are on 190 visa.
My wife is in India with my child so, I need to apply for my child's subclass 600 to get him in Australia. 

Can you please help me on following:
1. How long it will take to get Visitor Subclass 600 for child? 
2. Which STREAM should (a or b) I select for Visitor Subclass 600:
a) Tourist stream (tourism/visit family or friends)
b) Sponsored Family stream (requires Sponsorship form 1149)

3. Can I file application through my Immiaccount?

Appreciate you help on this. Thanks.
Suresh. 




voila said:


> Hi topeakaspike & manjunas22,
> 
> Am in a similar situation & trying to take a decision on what's the best approach :
> 
> ...


----------



## suresh79 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Visitor Subclass 600*

Hi Manju,

Suresh here. I am in the similar position like you was.I need to get my child here on Subclass 600 and then go for 802

Can you please let me know. 

1. How long it will take to get Visitor Subclass 600 for child?
2. Which STREAM (a or b) should apply Visitor Subclass 600:
a. Tourist stream (tourism/visit family or friends)
b. Sponsored Family stream (requires Sponsorship form 1149)

I will appreciate if you share sample letter about to accompany with application to keep clause out 'No further Stay'?

Thanks,
Suresj



manjunas22 said:


> Hi Ayush, I too applied for SC600. Its been one month and awaiting result. They asked for health check up a week back.


----------



## suresh79 (Jan 30, 2018)

*SC 600 fro child*

Hi Balaji,

Please share the response ones you get. I have similar quiries on SC 600 Visa for child.

Thanks,
Suresh



balaji.n said:


> Hi Niharika,
> 
> I have the same queries on SC 600 visa. Can you please advice on the same?
> 1. Did you apply for Tourist stream or Sponsored Family stream?
> ...


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

suresh79 said:


> Hi Manju,
> 
> Suresh here. I am in the similar position like you was.I need to get my child here on Subclass 600 and then go for 802
> 
> ...




Hi Suresh,

I can provide some help as i have gone through similar situation. In our case, it took 35 days to get the visa issued. We applied for Tourist stream and also submitted Form 1229. 

I have attached the format of letter / invitation that i have used. Hope this help.


Warm Regards

Praveen Kumar


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> I can provide some help as i have gone through similar situation. In our case, it took 35 days to get the visa issued. We applied for Tourist stream and also submitted Form 1229.
> 
> ...


With Attachment..


----------



## suresh79 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Thanks.*

Hi Pravin,

Thank you very much. This will be of great help. 
Can make online application through ImmiAccount? or else use VFS service? 

Thanks,
Suresh. 



praveenfire said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> I can provide some help as i have gone through similar situation. In our case, it took 35 days to get the visa issued. We applied for Tourist stream and also submitted Form 1229.
> 
> ...


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

suresh79 said:


> Hi Pravin,
> 
> Thank you very much. This will be of great help.
> Can make online application through ImmiAccount? or else use VFS service?
> ...


Hi Suresh,

For Tourist visa, i went through the Immi account.

Regards

Praveen


----------



## suresh79 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks a lot Pravin.

Suresh.




praveenfire said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> For Tourist visa, i went through the Immi account.
> 
> ...


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Praveen

Can you share the list of documents you submitted for the tourist visa? How much time did it take and what was the single stay duration? Did you get health insurance as well and how much did it cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

AjBee said:


> Hi Praveen
> 
> Can you share the list of documents you submitted for the tourist visa? How much time did it take and what was the single stay duration? Did you get health insurance as well and how much did it cost?
> 
> ...


Hi Ajbee,

For tourist Visa, i have submitted the following documents.
1. Invitation letter
2. Employment letter from Company
3. Bank statement to prove that i have sufficient funds
4. My spouse's and my Visa letter. 
5. Form 1229.

I haven't taken my daughter to Australia yet. hopefully by June we will be relocating. It took around 35 days to get the visa issued. 

We could have got t earlier. I forgot to attach the passport copies of parents along with the Form 1229. It caused additional delay of 10 days. 

We got a single entry tourist visa issued for 12 months without any condition on single stay.

I havent taken any health insurance yet but I must take one before we travel with our Kid as it is one of the visa conditions. I will be soon taking one.

Warm Regards

Praveen Kumar


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Ajbee,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Praveen. Do share your findings on health insurance for your child. I have seen that family insurance will need to be taken as the child cannot be insured alone, and that works out to be expensive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Ajbee,
> 
> For tourist Visa, i have submitted the following documents.
> 1. Invitation letter
> ...




Hi Praveen, did you figure out the insurance part yet for child. Appreciate if you could share your findings. Also reg tourist visa, what did you submit as evidence of previous travel for your child? It is coming up as a mandatory document. What about intended tourist activities (recommended doc)? And finally under which heading did you submit yours and your spouses passports?

TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

AjBee said:


> Hi Praveen, did you figure out the insurance part yet for child. Appreciate if you could share your findings. Also reg tourist visa, what did you submit as evidence of previous travel for your child? It is coming up as a mandatory document. What about intended tourist activities (recommended doc)? And finally under which heading did you submit yours and your spouses passports?
> 
> TIA
> 
> ...


Hi AjBee,

I havent figured out the insurance part yet. I am planing to call one the insurance agents and find out how to proceed. As far as the evidence of previous travel - I scanned and attached the full passport pages so as to prove that there wasn't any travel before.

Regarding the submission of my souse and my passport copies - there was an link to submit "Other documents". I submitted through this link.

Regards

Praveen Kumar


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

praveenfire said:


> Hi AjBee,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Praveen. One more Q, I presume you submitted your own bank statements as proof of funds. My doubts are coming from the fact that you need to prove that the applicant has an incentive to leave australia. Or is the 101 application proof enough? If so then where do we indicate in the application that 101 visa is applied for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

AjBee said:


> Thanks Praveen. One more Q, I presume you submitted your own bank statements as proof of funds. My doubts are coming from the fact that you need to prove that the applicant has an incentive to leave australia. Or is the 101 application proof enough? If so then where do we indicate in the application that 101 visa is applied for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, i didn't really get your question. Yes i did submitted my bank statements and salary slips as proof of funds as I am employed in Australia. 

I thought you are applying for Child Visa 802. What is that 101 visa you are referring to?


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

praveenfire said:


> Sorry, i didn't really get your question. Yes i did submitted my bank statements and salary slips as proof of funds as I am employed in Australia.
> 
> I thought you are applying for Child Visa 802. What is that 101 visa you are referring to?


Ah okay. 101 is the child visa applied while the child is offshore as opposed to 802 which is applied for when the child is onshore.


----------



## tanus1982 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi,
I have sent the application for Visa 802 to Perth Office. The application has been delivered, but, it has been 20 days and I have not received any acknowledgement from Australia's Perth office yet.

Did you receive any acknowledgement once you sent the application? If yes, within how many days?
Within how many days were the child granted the bridging visa?

My child is allowed to stay on the visitor visa till 1st week of June. Post that, he will have to travel outside (either with me/my wife/both). My concern is will he be issued a bridging visa by then? If not, and if he travels, will his 802 visa application still hold valid?


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

topeakaspike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Waiting for their request for medical to be done.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

How are you mate? Have you received the 802 Visa Grant for your little one?

Regards

Praveen Kumar


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

tanus1982 said:


> Hi,
> I have sent the application for Visa 802 to Perth Office. The application has been delivered, but, it has been 20 days and I have not received any acknowledgement from Australia's Perth office yet.
> 
> Did you receive any acknowledgement once you sent the application? If yes, within how many days?
> ...


Hi Tanus,

do you have any update from the Perth Office?

Regards

Praveen Kumar


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Did you not asked for no further stay condition wavier???? and If I am not wrong with out that you can not apply 802...so please share what happened in your case ??


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

tanus1982 said:


> Hi,
> I have sent the application for Visa 802 to Perth Office. The application has been delivered, but, it has been 20 days and I have not received any acknowledgement from Australia's Perth office yet.
> 
> Did you receive any acknowledgement once you sent the application? If yes, within how many days?
> ...


Did you not asked for no further stay condition wavier???? and If I am not wrong with out that you can not apply 802...so please share what happened in your case ??


----------



## Ramya_satish (Jan 15, 2015)

praveenfire said:


> praveenfire said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Suresh,
> ...


Hi Praveen,

I am unable to open the attachment.
Kindly share the content of letter.

Thank you
Ramya


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,

Request to please share your inputs:

Me , my wife and first kid has got PR grant and we were blessed with second baby after the PR was granted for us. We have the initial entry date as Dec 5 and are planning to make an entry by end of September and settle there. Please let me know if we can go ahead with below visa process for the new born :

A. Apply for Tourist visa 600 for new born.
B. Apply for visa 802 after reaching Australia.

My concerns are
1. Can I request waiver for "No Further Stay Condition" through 8503 for visa 600
2. Is it ok to submit my account statements in home country - India , to substantiate that I can support the expenses. What should be the amount to be shown to support the expenses.

Please share inputs if the below documents would suffice for tourist Visa 600 for the child :

1. PR Grant letter
2. Employment letter from previous India Company, which I would quit for leaving to Australia.
3. Indian Bank account statement to prove that i have sufficient funds.
5. Form 1229.

Please also let me know what should be exact visa 600 category to be applied and also the duration for which 600 visa is to initiated.

Thanks
Jib


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Request to please share your inputs:
> 
> ...




That pathway is incorrect though in theory you can try. Correct pathway is to apply for a 101 visa from offshore followed by a 600 visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

AjBee said:


> That pathway is incorrect though in theory you can try. Correct pathway is to apply for a 101 visa from offshore followed by a 600 visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would the child need to be offshore while 101 is granted. So if I apply 101from offshore and take the child onshore under 600,doesn't it violate the above condition.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> Would the child need to be offshore while 101 is granted. So if I apply 101from offshore and take the child onshore under 600,doesn't it violate the above condition.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




In your 600 visa indicate you have applied for 101. When you take your child to Aus on 600 again inform your 101 CO that you are doing that so he/she can inform you to take your child offshore when the visa is ready to be granted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> Would the child need to be offshore while 101 is granted. So if I apply 101from offshore and take the child onshore under 600,doesn't it violate the above condition.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Yes - "The child must be outside Australia when the application is lodged and when the application is decided." (https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/101-)

In case it helps: for other visa subclasses with similar requirements, I have seen applicants contacted and asked to move offshore as the CO is ready to make a decision on their application.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,

I had applied for visitor 600 visa for 12 months asking for waiver of 8503 conditions and mentioning about plans to apply for 802 onshore. Single entry Visitor visa granted for my child for 12 months.
Now planning to apply for 802 from onshore.

Any leads on good insurance service provider for the baby.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

JIME2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for visitor 600 visa for 12 months asking for waiver of 8503 conditions and mentioning about plans to apply for 802 onshore. Single entry Visitor visa granted for my child for 12 months.
> Now planning to apply for 802 from onshore.
> ...


Hi, Could you please tell us if you applied visitor 600 using Sponsored Family stream or Tourist stream?


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

dippradhan said:


> Hi, Could you please tell us if you applied visitor 600 using Sponsored Family stream or Tourist stream?


Hi, Have applied for tourist stream. I have taken insurance through Bupa which comes to around 144aud per month and it covers almost all 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

topeakaspike said:


> Yes I applied, I just attached a letter in my application stating my concern about the no further stay condition, they didn't issue it to me afterwards.


Hi topeakspike, 

Can I ask you if you had to do medical check for your baby to get visitor visa 600. 

Thank you.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Medical would be required if visa required for more than 3 months. They had asked to take medicals in our case.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramya_satis (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi All, I would like to share my experience here. Thanks for the discussion. It was helpful. Firstly, apply for tourist visa (600). We have not applied for family sponsored. Since visa applied was for more than 3 months , baby medicals were requested. During application, a letter was provided stating stay condition waiver(I forget the clause number , it must be 8203 or something) and intent to lodge residency visa onshore (802). Parent consent form (1229) was requested additionally. Baby visa was approved in 30-35 days.


----------



## ramya_satis (Mar 26, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> Medical would be required if visa required for more than 3 months. They had asked to take medicals in our case.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


I have posted my experience in discussion thread. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## ramya_satis (Mar 26, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> dippradhan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Could you please tell us if you applied visitor 600 using Sponsored Family stream or Tourist stream?
> ...


Hi JIME2017,

My son is one year old. Spouse and I hold PR. Is there any suitable insurance for baby given that baby travelling in tourist visa-600. Please provide details of type of insurance that is available.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

ramya_satis said:


> Hi All, I would like to share my experience here. Thanks for the discussion. It was helpful. Firstly, apply for tourist visa (600). We have not applied for family sponsored. Since visa applied was for more than 3 months , baby medicals were requested. During application, a letter was provided stating stay condition waiver(I forget the clause number , it must be 8203 or something) and intent to lodge residency visa onshore (802). Parent consent form (1229) was requested additionally. Baby visa was approved in 30-35 days.


Hi ramya_satis, 

Thank you for sharing your experience. 

Question: when you say "Baby visa was approved in 30-35 days" do you mean Visitor Visa 600 or Child Visa 802? 

Thank you.


----------



## ramya_satis (Mar 26, 2016)

Alyonka said:


> ramya_satis said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I would like to share my experience here. Thanks for the discussion. It was helpful. Firstly, apply for tourist visa (600). We have not applied for family sponsored. Since visa applied was for more than 3 months , baby medicals were requested. During application, a letter was provided stating stay condition waiver(I forget the clause number , it must be 8203 or something) and intent to lodge residency visa onshore (802). Parent consent form (1229) was requested additionally. Baby visa was approved in 30-35 days.
> ...


Hi Alonkya,

I meant tourist visa -600.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Please share your timeline how long did it take you to get 802 subclass visa for your child. 

Thank you.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Also, 

Guys please share how you wrote a letter for a waiver "No further stay" condition. 

Thank you.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Alyonka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please share your timeline how long did it take you to get 802 subclass visa for your child.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi

I had applied for 802 onshore towards end of November by directly posting the documents to Perth office.( It's paper application). Payment alone done through immiaccount.

Once the application is received by Department of Home affairs, they immediately give a bridging visa for the child which is valid from the date 600 visa expires and till the time 802 visa is granted.

Processing time for 802 is approximately 11 months.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had applied for 802 onshore towards end of November by directly posting the documents to Perth office.( It's paper application). Payment alone done through immiaccount.
> 
> Once the application is received by Department of Home affairs, they immediately give a bridging visa for the child which is valid from the date 600 visa expires and till the time 802 visa is granted.


Hi JIME2017, 

Thank you for sharing your experience. 

I am just a bit confused (not with your answer but in general). If department of home affairs gives a bridging visa which is valid from the date 600 visa expires and till the time 802 visa is granted then why some in this topic wrote an additional letter asking for a waiver "No further stay condition".


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Alyonka said:


> Also,
> 
> Guys please share how you wrote a letter for a waiver "No further stay" condition.
> 
> Thank you.


Sub: Request for a consideration of an Australian tourist visa grant for my Child

Visa Applicant: XXXXXXXXX). 



To whom it may concern.



My Name is XXXXXXXXX and my wife XXXXXXXXX and we are PR grantees and I worked for XXXXXXXXX. We are in the process of relocating to Australia.



We now have a new member to our family XXXXXXXXX born on DDMMYYYY. We intend to bring her to Australia and stay with us. I would like to request from your good office to kindly grant my child, XXXXXXXXX visa for the application for subclass 600 with transaction reference number XXXXXXXXX. 



We are planning to apply for our child the subclass 802 after she enters Australia. This subclass 802 visa will allow my child to become permanent resident of Australia so that she can stay with us in Australia permanently and will not be away from us. I have attached the permanent residence grant letter of my spouse and myself for your reference. 



I would also like to request from your good office to grant my child, XXXXXXXXX visa for application for subclass 600 with transaction reference number XXXXXXXXX without the “visa condition 8503 no further stay” making child eligible to apply for 802 while onshore 



I hope that you will consider my request and will look forward to receive a favorable reply from your office.

I have enclosed following documents:

1.Copy of my Spouse, elder kid and my PR visa grant letter.

2.Our Passport Copies 

3.Our Bank and Salary Statements.



Thank you in advance

Yours sincerely



Hope this helps. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi JIME2017,

I highly appreciate your help with the form of the letter. 

Just another question. Did you send it by email to Home Affairs office or attached in immiaccount?

Thank you.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Alyonka said:


> Hi JIME2017,
> 
> I highly appreciate your help with the form of the letter.
> 
> ...


Attached it as part of documents while applying for visa 600 in immiaccount.

Cheers

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx (Aug 4, 2017)

JIME2017 said:


> Attached it as part of documents while applying for visa 600 in immiaccount.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Hello JIME2017, I have a similar situation to yours, I'm going to apply for a 802 for my daughter that currently has a 600 without the "no further stay condition", a couple of questions:
- Do you know if the child can be enrolled to school before the visa is granted (after lodged)?
- When you applied for the 802 what type of bridging visa your child got?
- Have a couple of doubts about the forms, you know what is the best place to resolve doubts with specific questions?

Thanks a lot. regards.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

atomixxx said:


> Hello JIME2017, I have a similar situation to yours, I'm going to apply for a 802 for my daughter that currently has a 600 without the "no further stay condition", a couple of questions:
> 
> - Do you know if the child can be enrolled to school before the visa is granted (after lodged)?
> 
> ...


Hi

Bridging A (class WA). Subclass 010 was granted.
It mentions full permission to study. 

Cheers

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx (Aug 4, 2017)

JIME2017 said:


> Hi
> 
> Bridging A (class WA). Subclass 010 was granted.
> It mentions full permission to study.
> ...


Hello, thanks for the quick reply, just a couple of more questions I got today:
- We need to provide certified copy of passports, birth registration and all documents that are not forms? or just a normal copy of the passport is okay? and if required, how to do this here in Australia?
- Question 32 asks about the visa number of the parents, and starts with a V with 11 digits, we dont have visa numbers with 11 digits, only our visa grant number but it's 13 digits so it won't fit in that space, what to do here?

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

atomixxx said:


> Hello, thanks for the quick reply, just a couple of more questions I got today:
> 
> - We need to provide certified copy of passports, birth registration and all documents that are not forms? or just a normal copy of the passport is okay? and if required, how to do this here in Australia?
> 
> ...


I had provided certified copies. This can be done from any pharmacy or from justice of league nearby.

I had left the field 32 for visa number blank. 



Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx (Aug 4, 2017)

JIME2017 said:


> I had provided certified copies. This can be done from any pharmacy or from justice of league nearby.
> 
> I had left the field 32 for visa number blank.
> 
> ...


Hello JIME2017, I applied last week and haven't received anything yet, how you get a response? by email or post? in case of post.... is it like a big envelope or small letter that can be put inside your mailbox? because sometimes if package is too big they take it to the nearest post office.

Thanks so much.

Regards.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

atomixxx said:


> Hello JIME2017, I applied last week and haven't received anything yet, how you get a response? by email or post? in case of post.... is it like a big envelope or small letter that can be put inside your mailbox? because sometimes if package is too big they take it to the nearest post office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They e-mailed me the bridging visa grant letter along with the application received acknowledgement email.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx (Aug 4, 2017)

JIME2017 said:


> They e-mailed me the bridging visa grant letter along with the application received acknowledgement email.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Hi JIME2017, thanks for your reply, we got a reply just moments ago (great coincidence), but we noticed this two sentences from the letter:

*About your bridging visa*
This bridging visa is not in effect because your Visitor visa is currently in effect.

... and later on says ...

*Permission to study*
When your bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to study.


Did you got a similar thing? I'm just so confused by the terminology, my daughter can study or not?


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

atomixxx said:


> Hi JIME2017, thanks for your reply, we got a reply just moments ago (great coincidence), but we noticed this two sentences from the letter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be able to. We have enrolled for Medicare and am also getting childcare benefits from Centrelink, since bridging visa is issued though it would be effective after visitor visa expires.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## atomixxx (Aug 4, 2017)

JIME2017 said:


> Should be able to. We have enrolled for Medicare and am also getting childcare benefits from Centrelink, since bridging visa is issued though it would be effective after visitor visa expires.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll go to school tomorrow and handover the papers there itself, better to try right?


----------



## khannavishal (Mar 24, 2019)

ramya_satis said:


> Hi All, I would like to share my experience here. Thanks for the discussion. It was helpful. Firstly, apply for tourist visa (600). We have not applied for family sponsored. Since visa applied was for more than 3 months , baby medicals were requested. During application, a letter was provided stating stay condition waiver(I forget the clause number , it must be 8203 or something) and intent to lodge residency visa onshore (802). Parent consent form (1229) was requested additionally. Baby visa was approved in 30-35 days.


Hi ramya, hope you are doing well. Congrats for your efforts for 802 fulfilled. Read your posts on expatforum and would request some advise on my case. 

I am permanent resident of Australia with visa class 190 and got PR in sep 2017. Have fulfilled my obligation to enter before specified date. I had married after the visa was granted. Now i need to bring my wife and 8 months old daughter to Australia along with me. 

Should i apply their(wife and daughter) tourist visa subclass 600 tourist stream, offshore and later 802, 801 onshore? Also i need to attach NFS condition waiver letter attached? And most importantly can i file 600 visa while i am offshore with my family here in india and accompany them with me, if the visa is granted? 

Your suggestion in this regard, be highly appreciated. In wait of your reply. Regards. 

Vishal


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

JIME2017 said:


> Should be able to. We have enrolled for Medicare and am also getting childcare benefits from Centrelink, since bridging visa is issued though it would be effective after visitor visa expires.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Hi JIME2017,

Just a clarification, so we can enroll the baby to Medicare even if he/she is still under tourist visa as long as bridging visa has already been issued (though not yet effective)?


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

shellady said:


> Hi JIME2017,
> 
> 
> 
> Just a clarification, so we can enroll the baby to Medicare even if he/she is still under tourist visa as long as bridging visa has already been issued (though not yet effective)?


Yes. Should be able to do so. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks @JIME2017 for your confirmation!


Hi guys, 

I have done research on details of Visa 600 and Visa 802 and below are my questions:
Visa 600
1. Can I apply for 3/6-month stay only since child will be given bridging visa anyway once 802 has been lodged? This is to prevent requirement for health examination since I read here that it will be required if request is for 12mos.
2. What did you put in the 'Give details of any significant dates on which the applicant needs to be in Australia'? Did you just put '<Date of Arrival> onwards'?
3. Did you fill out and include Form 956A since you'll be receiving correspondence in behalf of your baby?
4. Can I apply for my child's tourist visa in the same ImmiAccount I used for my PR visa application? Or do I have a create a new one?

Visa 802
1. For the documents, can I have it certified in the country where I came from or do I need to have it certified in Australia since visa is for onshore applicants? If former is allowed, I am planning to have all documents ready and certified before we fly to Australia so we can immediately apply for 802.
2. For proof on sponsorship support such as payslips and tax returns, do we need to provide only details/docs for the last 2 yrs? Did you submit more than one of the choices (form 40CH indicated only one of the ff - tax return, letter from company, payslips)?

Hope somebody who already have knowledge regarding answers for above inquiries could reply. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## kamave (Nov 9, 2014)

I wanted to let you all know that we received Subclass 600 Tourist visa for our newborn daughter for the period of 12 months with no conditions attached in the grant.

We submitted all the required documents along with the waiver request for "No Further Stay Condition" which is usually stitched to Subclass 600. We were also not asked to submit any health assessment for our daughter.

Subclass 600 grant will help us in applying for Subclass 802 once we land in OZ in few months. 

Good luck everyone and should you've any questions, feel free to message me.


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi, I hope this thread is active. 
I am applying Child Visa 802 for my daughter in Australia.
I went to my home country after getting Permanent Residency in 2017 and now we moved to Australia.
There was the field in form asking "Date of arrival in Australia". Since we made initial entry in 2017 and we came back after 2 years, I am not sure which date should I put it in.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

*No response for 802 Visa*

Hello Expat,
I have applied Child Visa 802 on 15 May 2019. Its already been 3 weeks now, I have not received any update (in email or mail) yet. I am worried now as people saying that Department will send an emaill acknowledging application has been received. 
Please help.

Cheers.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

rosharma9 said:


> Hello Expat,
> 
> I have applied Child Visa 802 on 15 May 2019. Its already been 3 weeks now, I have not received any update (in email or mail) yet. I am worried now as people saying that Department will send an emaill acknowledging application has been received.
> 
> ...


Hi

Should not take so long once the receive the documents.
Not sure if year end is having any impact.
Verify that the documents are delivered.

Try sending an email asking for confirmation of receipt of documents.

Cheers

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Not sure where to email. I did't see any email address. 



JIME2017 said:


> Hi
> 
> Should not take so long once the receive the documents.
> Not sure if year end is having any impact.
> ...


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

As far as I know Child Visa 802 process timeframe is almost a year.
May be it is too early to wait for a result.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Guys, those who applied for 600 Visa for your newborn baby did you provide a police check certificate which is listed in document checklist for Visa 600?


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Alyonka said:


> Guys, those who applied for 600 Visa for your newborn baby did you provide a police check certificate which is listed in document checklist for Visa 600?


Don't think that's required for new born.
I had not submitted the police clearance for my newborn and was granted for 1 yr.
Cheers

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> Don't think that's required for new born.
> I had not submitted the police clearance for my newborn and was granted for 1 yr.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Hi JIME2017,

What about medical check? 
Is it still required despite the age of Visa 600 applicant? 
(My son is only 5 months old)

Thank you.


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Alyonka said:


> Hi JIME2017,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. They do ask for medicals if more than 3 months stay requested.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIK83 (Jul 15, 2014)

rosharma9 said:


> Hello Expat,
> I have applied Child Visa 802 on 15 May 2019. Its already been 3 weeks now, I have not received any update (in email or mail) yet. I am worried now as people saying that Department will send an emaill acknowledging application has been received.
> Please help.
> 
> ...


----------



## dippradhan (Feb 3, 2013)

MIK83 said:


> rosharma9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Expat,
> ...


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

dippradhan said:


> MIK83 said:
> 
> 
> > After 3.5 weeks I got an acknowledgement letter yesterday for my application on 802 for my child.
> ...


----------



## Max Bui (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi all. I am applying 802 for my son next week and suppose to get BVA while waiting for approval. Today I talked to a school in my area and was advised that my son would not eligible to enrol until 802 approved. Is anyone in same situation? I cannot let my son at home for a year


----------



## BP1984 (Feb 7, 2016)

In relation to the 600 visitor visa. When it’s asks ‘does the applicant aware they must leave the country upon visa expiry’ do you click YES despite signalling your intentions to apply for the 802 onshore?

Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Max Bui (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi all,
I submitted visa 802 for my son sin 18/08/2019. Document was delivered on 22/08, However I have not received any respond from immigration regarding the visa application, it is almost 4 weeks. is anyon in the same situation? And how did you receive the acknowledge letter? In case I want to call to the immigration, what number should I contact to?
Thanks heaps


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a couple of question related to 600 tourist visa and 802 child visa.

1) I am a permanent resident but had to bring my newborn son to Australia on subclass 600 tourist visa.

In the grant letter I can see two visa conditions: *8101 - no work* and *8201 - maximum three months study*. Does that mean condition *8503 - no further stay* is not imposed to my son's visa?

2) I'm looking for subclass 802 child visa in my immi account under family category but can't see subclass 802 child visa option.

How to apply for subclass 802 child visa?

Thanks.


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

1. Yes, if you don't see the "No further Stay" in the grant "Visa Conditions" section, there is no such condition for your child and you can apply another visa from Australia.

2. 802 Child visa is a Paper Based, you can't apply it through Immi-account. You need to fill up the forms and send it to Home Affairs Office through the Post. However, you can make the payment for that application through the immi-account.

Here is really good step by step guide, which is easy to follow.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-802#HowTo

Cheers



Alyonka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a couple of question related to 600 tourist visa and 802 child visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, the acknowledgement email might take time. We received ours after 3 weeks. You will receive acknowledgement letter in E-Mail along with the bridging visa. You might call "131 881" for general enquiry if you are worried.



Max Bui said:


> Hi all,
> I submitted visa 802 for my son sin 18/08/2019. Document was delivered on 22/08, However I have not received any respond from immigration regarding the visa application, it is almost 4 weeks. is anyon in the same situation? And how did you receive the acknowledge letter? In case I want to call to the immigration, what number should I contact to?
> Thanks heaps


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

rosharma9 said:


> 1. Yes, if you don't see the "No further Stay" in the grant "Visa Conditions" section, there is no such condition for your child and you can apply another visa from Australia.
> 
> 2. 802 Child visa is a Paper Based, you can't apply it through Immi-account. You need to fill up the forms and send it to Home Affairs Office through the Post. However, you can make the payment for that application through the immi-account.
> 
> ...


Hi rosharma9,

Thank you for your reply. 
Just would like to ask if No further stay condition is not imposed to my son's visa then why under Visa duration and travel it is specified that *Must not arrive after* 29 September 2020 and *Length of stay* 12 month(s) from the date of each arrival. I though if No further stay condition is waived then there shouldn't be *Must not arrive after* specified date and *Lenght of stay* is indefinite.

Thanks.


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Alyonka,
Don't you reckon if *Must not arrive after* is missing and *Lenght of stay* is indefinite, Tourist Visa will become a permanent Resident visa 

There are different reasons to impose No further Stay Conditions(8503, 8534, 8535 etc). If you don't have it imposed in your son's visa, you can apply another visa without having to leave Australia. But you need to make sure that the department make decision on another visa (802) before the visitor visa expires.
Cheers!



Alyonka said:


> Hi rosharma9,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> Just would like to ask if No further stay condition is not imposed to my son's visa then why under Visa duration and travel it is specified that *Must not arrive after* 29 September 2020 and *Length of stay* 12 month(s) from the date of each arrival. I though if No further stay condition is waived then there shouldn't be *Must not arrive after* specified date and *Lenght of stay* is indefinite.
> ...


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

In 47CH application form there is a section that asks for visa number and it looks like
v---<-------- (allows 11 digits and not letters)
I thought it is a visa grant number but visa grant number consist of 13 digits. 

If it is not a visa grant number then what visa number should be entered there?


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Think I left those empty. Its the number stamped in passport. See if you have them.



Alyonka said:


> In 47CH application form there is a section that asks for visa number and it looks like
> v---<-------- (allows 11 digits and not letters)
> I thought it is a visa grant number but visa grant number consist of 13 digits.
> 
> If it is not a visa grant number then what visa number should be entered there?


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All

Got the 802 visa granted 
Date of Application : 27 Nov 2018
Visa Acknowledge and Bridge Visa Grant : 30 Nov 2018

CO contact for PCC, AFP : 18 SEP 2019
AFP submission 01 OCT 2019
PCC submission 21 OCT 2019
Visa Grant : 22 October 2019

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I just realized (this is relevant to those who first bring their kid(s) on 600 tourist visa and then apply for 802 visa onshore). Visa 600 allow to stay a year but 802 visa processing time according to home affairs website is at least 14 months. If someone could get 802 visa granted for their kids does mean processing time indeed is less than 14 months?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Alyonka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just realized (this is relevant to those who first bring their kid(s) on 600 tourist visa and then apply for 802 visa onshore). Visa 600 allow to stay a year but 802 visa processing time according to home affairs website is at least 14 months. If someone could get 802 visa granted for their kids does mean processing time indeed is less than 14 months?


It could be less than 14 or more - but if you are applying for a 802 onshore with a valid substantive visa like a 600 - then you would likely get a bridging visa to allow you to remain in Australia until a decision is made on the 802, even if it went beyond the validity of your 600.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

JIME2017 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got the 802 visa granted
> Date of Application : 27 Nov 2018
> ...


Hi,
Congratulations on first place. Can you explain what is AFP?

And regarding PCC, which are the countries requested and for both the parents?


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

raj147 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on first place. Can you explain what is AFP?
> 
> ...


Hi 

AFP is the Australian Federal Police check if you have stayed for more than 12 months in Australia.

Same is the case with other countries as well. Police clearance required if stayed for more than 12 months.
This is for both parents.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

JIME2017 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got the 802 visa granted
> Date of Application : 27 Nov 2018
> ...


Congrats buddy. I think the process is slower than what i expected. I have applied on Jan 2019 I probably getting it granted in Next Jan or feb 20.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Did anyone sent documents to the address below?

_Child and Other Family Processing Centre
Department of Home Affairs
Locked Bag 7
Northbridge WA 6865_


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Alyonka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anyone sent documents to the address below?
> 
> ...


Yes I did....


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

We have been living in Australia for 3 years on PR now. For many reasons, we have decided to have our baby born in India. After reading this very informative post, I am clear on the path I want to adopt to apply for Child Visa 802. My questions are as below:

1. Can anyone share the format/copy of the letter they submitted with the SC 600 for the child to have the *condition 8503 not attached to SC 600*?

2. When we applied for our PR in 2015, we had furnished all the PCC (India, US and AU) with it. Our stay in US was from Jun 2007 - Jul 2009. Given I will be submitting 802 application sometime around Feb 2020, I am guessing we won't need the FBI clearance this time. Is it mandatory to furnish the PCC with the application? Has anyone not been asked for PCC?

Thanks


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

bansalch said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We have been living in Australia for 3 years on PR now. For many reasons, we have decided to have our baby born in India. After reading this very informative post, I am clear on the path I want to adopt to apply for Child Visa 802. My questions are as below:
> 
> ...


Hi 

Reg 1: I had uploaded a sample doc which we used under this thread.
Please refer previous posts.
Don't have the details available now.

Cheers


Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam1206 (Dec 29, 2019)

KSS318 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thank you for your detailed explanation. Let's see how it goes for us.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

After i go through the posts about applying Child 802 Visa.I am planning to bring my child on Tourist visa ( 600) and apply for ( 802 Visa ).

1) Can someone advise, how long it took to get the bridging visa for the child and if you got the medicare covered on bridging visa to get the baby vaccinations and medicals covered under medicare.

2) Also advise, if you have chosen for medicals done to the baby for 600 tourist visa. I am willing to go with 3 months visitor visa stay so the baby will not be needed to travel for the medicals as its too far from my place. Once the baby arrives in Australia, are we able to get the bridging visa within 3 months time if i apply the 802 visa as soon as the baby arrives.

3) Is there any case i can get stay extended in case the bridging visa is not granted before the 3 months visitor stay of the baby expires ?

Please advise.

Thank you


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Find my reply below


sam1206 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After i go through the posts about applying Child 802 Visa.I am planning to bring my child on Tourist visa ( 600) and apply for ( 802 Visa ).
> Thats the way I did. After I send the paper application to WA, it took around 15 days to get the acknowledgement. The bridging visa is in the acknowledgement.
> ...


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi @JIME2017

While applying for subclass 600, did you submit your application under tourist stream or family sponsorship stream?

Thanks



JIME2017 said:


> Hi
> 
> Reg 1: I had uploaded a sample doc which we used under this thread.
> Please refer previous posts.
> ...


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

bansalch said:


> Hi @JIME2017
> 
> While applying for subclass 600, did you submit your application under tourist stream or family sponsorship stream?
> 
> Thanks


If your idea is to bring your child to Australia and apply 802 then 600 tourist stream would be fine.


----------



## loksatish (Aug 29, 2016)

*Child Visa 802 Timeline*

Can some one who already applied and received child 802 visa, please post your timeline ? Wanted to know how long it is taking to receive the visa. I submitted my child's application on 1 Feb 2020 and have received acknowledgement and the Bridging Visa in 2 weeks from the date of application. So have to wait now. Not sure how long it will take .


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

loksatish said:


> Can some one who already applied and received child 802 visa, please post your timeline ? Wanted to know how long it is taking to receive the visa. I submitted my child's application on 1 Feb 2020 and have received acknowledgement and the Bridging Visa in 2 weeks from the date of application. So have to wait now. Not sure how long it will take .


Hi

It took around 10 months for me.
Since you have bridging visa, you can enjoy similar privileges as for 802

Cheers

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## loksatish (Aug 29, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> Hi
> 
> It took around 10 months for me.
> Since you have bridging visa, you can enjoy similar privileges as for 802
> ...


Thanks for the response. Do you mind telling how old you child was when you applied ? The reason I am asking is my child is 1.5 years and not sure if PCC needs to be done.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

loksatish said:


> Thanks for the response. Do you mind telling how old you child was when you applied ? The reason I am asking is my child is 1.5 years and not sure if PCC needs to be done.


PCC a is not required before 16 years of age
What crime will a baby do ! Steal a milk bottle ?
Relax

Cheers


----------



## JIME2017 (Dec 4, 2017)

loksatish said:


> Thanks for the response. Do you mind telling how old you child was when you applied ? The reason I am asking is my child is 1.5 years and not sure if PCC needs to be done.


PCC and AFP would be required for both parents before the grant, which would be intimated through case officer contact.
Medicals alone would need to be done for the child in Australia. This also would be communicated by case officer 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

JIME2017 said:


> Since you have bridging visa, you can enjoy similar privileges as for 802


Hi JIME2017
My son is now on provisional Visa and waiting for 802 Child Visa.
(initially I brought him on 600 Tourist Visa)
I didn't know that once provisional Visa is granted on the way to 802 Child Visa an applicant is eligible for the same privileges as 802 visa itself.
Does that mean my son is now eligible for Medicare?
Could you please advise if there is some resource I can read about it.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alyonka said:


> Hi JIME2017
> My son is now on provisional Visa and waiting for 802 Child Visa.
> (initially I brought him on 600 Tourist Visa)
> I didn't know that once provisional Visa is granted on the way to 802 Child Visa an applicant is eligible for the same privileges as 802 visa itself.
> ...


Did your son get a bridging visa ?

Cheers


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 25, 2016)

NB said:


> Did your son get a bridging visa ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Yes, after I applied for 802 Child Visa my son was granted with Bridging Visa WA 010.
I couldn't find it gives eligibility for Medicare here https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/bridging-visa-a-010


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I applied for visa 802 sometime in August 2019. I received first email comms from Imm officer asking for Medicals and PCCs. (Singapore) and AFP.

I have more clarity on AFP and medicals. Can someone guide me with Singapore police clearance from Melbourne?


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All, 
I have a question regarding visa 600, what did you put in final departure date? Hope someone can reply soon. I will be lodging an application in a day or two for my baby.

Thanks!


----------



## HIML (Apr 25, 2020)

*Query about visa 802*

Hello everyone

Just wondering if anyone of you provide me the following information

(1) I'm on PR visa, If I want to add my children as dependents to my visa, what are the essential documents I need to be ready for 802 visa? Please note that my older child is 13 and youngest is 5 years old and both of them are currently dependent on my wife's visa ( student visa 500)

(1) Is there any benefit for example exemption of school/school bus fee while in bridging visa under 802? 


Cheers


----------



## bansalch (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I am applying for my newborn's visa *802*. Need some help with few questions:

Form 47CH:
1. I have an elder child who is a PR holder. So for the *question #25 in Part C* do I list my elder child there?

Form 40CH:
1. *Question 48 - I am not normally dependent on my wife's income but she works full time. Do we still fill in this question?*
2. *Question 56 - My new born is already living with me. Should I include him in the list of members living in the dwelling?*

Appreciate the help...


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I have recently applied for 600 visitor visa for 12 month period for my kid and I got an auto-generated mail asking for medicals.
But I read somewhere in this forum that usually 600 visa is granted to babies without medicals. Pls suggest how should I proceed. Shall I go ahead and book medicals or wait for few days for their response?
Appreciate your help.
Thanks.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

IamWinner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently applied for 600 visitor visa for 12 month period for my kid and I got an auto-generated mail asking for medicals.
> But I read somewhere in this forum that usually 600 visa is granted to babies without medicals. Pls suggest how should I proceed. Shall I go ahead and book medicals or wait for few days for their response?
> ...


Hi IamWinner,

Yes. You need to get the medicals done if it is requested. I did the same for my Daughter when we applied for 600 Visa.
Later She had to take another another medical in Australia for her 802 Visa.

Regards
PK


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for your response praveenfire.. Is there any option that I can edit my application so make it for 6 months? Are medicals required for 6 month visa? As I will have to travel to other city for medicals and not feeling safe to travel with baby during these Covid days. Any particular suggestions on this?
I read in previous posts some were not asked to get medicals and were provided with 12 month visa... 
Can anyone suggest a way out?
Thanks.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi All.... Any suggestions on above?


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

You can wait till the Department of Home Affairs contacts you and requests to provide the medicals. And then you can explain to them about your situation of going to another city for medicals. Then it will be up to the case officer to issue the visa or not.


----------



## manju_263111 (Aug 29, 2016)

manjunas22 said:


> *What happened*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





manjunas22 said:


> Hi topeakaspike,
> 
> Thats great news and encouraging , because i haven't heard many people applying visitor visa for child in our situation due No further stay restriction. Congratulations!!!
> Im also in same situation and in dilemma whether to apply visitor visa and bring my son here for applying 802 visa or apply 101 in India.
> ...


Hi Manju,

I am planning to apply for the same SC600 and later SC802. I need your help. <snip>


----------



## esegura2 (Nov 18, 2020)

topeakaspike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Waiting for their request for medical to be done.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris. Interesting explanation. Does this mean that while a child has an 802 visa in process, they can get temporary medicare coverage?


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

esegura2 said:


> Hi Chris. Interesting explanation. Does this mean that while a child has an 802 visa in process, they can get temporary medicare coverage?


Hi,

Yes, you just need to go to any medicare branch here in Australia and show a proof that the child has an 802 visa in process and they will give you a Medicare card for that child.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

topeakaspike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you just need to go to any medicare branch here in Australia and show a proof that the child has an 802 visa in process and they will give you a Medicare card for that child.


Even if the 802 was applied out of Australia and the baby is on visitors visa in Australia without a bridging visa ?
Cheers


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

NB said:


> Even if the 802 was applied out of Australia and the baby is on visitors visa in Australia without a bridging visa ?
> Cheers


Just try to go to any Medicare branch and show the proof of SC802 application and see if they will give a Medicare card for the child.

I don't know if this will going to affect your SC802 application as you have applied this out of Australia as part of the SC802 requirement is that "The child must be in Australia, but not in immigration clearance, when the application is submitted and when they make a decision."


----------



## topeakaspike (Feb 26, 2017)

You should have received a bridging visa after you have applied for the SC802, maybe the reason why you didn't receive it is because you have applied this while the child is out of Australia.


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I will be applying for 600 visitor visa for my new born child and then apply for the 802 visa when he is here. However, my wife's return visa is still under process. So should I wait for her visa to be approved and then apply for my son's visa as her visa status will be required for his visit application. Or should apply visit visa now and mention in the letter the reference number of my wife's return visa application?


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

IamWinner said:


> Thanks for your response praveenfire.. Is there any option that I can edit my application so make it for 6 months? Are medicals required for 6 month visa? As I will have to travel to other city for medicals and not feeling safe to travel with baby during these Covid days. Any particular suggestions on this?
> I read in previous posts some were not asked to get medicals and were provided with 12 month visa...
> Can anyone suggest a way out?
> Thanks.


6-month visa still requires medical.


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

thanich said:


> If your idea is to bring your child to Australia and apply 802 then 600 tourist stream would be fine.


Hi, 

I will be applying for son's visa. Since currently only immediate family members are allowed in on 600 visa, should I apply for family stream or tourist visa to make sure no further stay condition is waived ? Please advice. Thanks


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

msk123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be applying for son's visa. Since currently only immediate family members are allowed in on 600 visa, should I apply for family stream or tourist visa to make sure no further stay condition is waived ? Please advice. Thanks


Apply tourist stream along with a letter requesting to waive No further stay condition.


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

IamWinner said:


> Apply tourist stream along with a letter requesting to waive No further stay condition.


Hi,
Thanks for the reply. Just curious and also trying to be careful. Since only immediate family members are allowed to enter australia currently I thought family stream 600 visa would be better to apply? Have you applied for tourist visa and got the no further travel waived for your child ? 

Thanks again for the reply. Since the timeline is in weeks I want to make sure I apply for correct visa.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

msk123 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply. Just curious and also trying to be careful. Since only immediate family members are allowed to enter australia currently I thought family stream 600 visa would be better to apply? Have you applied for tourist visa and got the no further travel waived for your child ?
> 
> Thanks again for the reply. Since the timeline is in weeks I want to make sure I apply for correct visa.


Hi,

I had applied for tourist stream as suggested by people in this post. My application is still in process as they have asked for further documents. 
The application we are putting is for immediate family member (child) so it shouldn't matter even if its tourist stream. I got the request for further documents just couple of days after putting the application. Hence, they are processing visitor visa tourist stream applications.
Someone else in the group, got the visa as well. I hope that helps. But yes not being expert in this field, would need inputs from others as well.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

msk123 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply. Just curious and also trying to be careful. Since only immediate family members are allowed to enter australia currently I thought family stream 600 visa would be better to apply? Have you applied for tourist visa and got the no further travel waived for your child ?
> 
> Thanks again for the reply. Since the timeline is in weeks I want to make sure I apply for correct visa.


Bear in mind that the Family Sponsored stream carries Condition "8531 - Must leave before visa expiry", unlike the Tourist Stream along with "8503 - No Further stay". So ideally you cannot apply for another Visa and extend your stay and also there are no avenues to waive off this condition (althought DHA has been easy on this condition during Covid-19 times).

Weigh your options before you apply for one.


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

fugitive_4u said:


> Bear in mind that the Family Sponsored stream carries Condition "8531 - Must leave before visa expiry", unlike the Tourist Stream along with "8503 - No Further stay". So ideally you cannot apply for another Visa and extend your stay and also there are no avenues to waive off this condition (althought DHA has been easy on this condition during Covid-19 times).
> 
> Weigh your options before you apply for one.


Hi, thanks for the reply. Actually both the tourist and family stream visitor visa has 8531 and 8503 condition. So writing a letter with request to waive No further condition is the only option.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

msk123 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. Actually both the tourist and family stream visitor visa has 8531 and 8503 condition. So writing a letter with request to waive No further condition is the only option.


Hi, 

I applied for tourist visa with request letter to waive condition and got granted visa for my child (without the condition of course). Just explain that you will apply for visa 802 once you arrive in Australia.


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

shellady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for tourist visa with request letter to waive condition and got granted visa for my child (without the condition of course). Just explain that you will apply for visa 802 once you arrive in Australia.


Hi thanks. I will apply for tourist visa for three months so that we dont have to do the medicals. How long did it take you to get the visa ?


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

msk123 said:


> Hi thanks. I will apply for tourist visa for three months so that we dont have to do the medicals. How long did it take you to get the visa ?


It took exactly 4 months. Applied in July and was granted in November. I actually applied for travel exemption (it is not needed but I read somewhere that it could speed up the process). The visa was granted 3 days after I applied for exemption. Not sure if the request for travel exemption actually helped to finally have the visa granted or just because it was already 4 months (July13-Nov13). A few days after I got the grant, I received a result for the travel exemption request saying that exemption in my case is not required.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

shellady said:


> It took exactly 4 months. Applied in July and was granted in November. I actually applied for travel exemption (it is not needed but I read somewhere that it could speed up the process). The visa was granted 3 days after I applied for exemption. Not sure if the request for travel exemption actually helped to finally have the visa granted or just because it was already 4 months (July13-Nov13). A few days after I got the grant, I received a result for the travel exemption request saying that exemption in my case is not required.


Can we apply for exemption before the visa is granted? I heard somewhere that we need visa before applying for exemption. Visitor visa application for my child is in process. I had applied end of October and they have asked for further documents.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

IamWinner said:


> Can we apply for exemption before the visa is granted? I heard somewhere that we need visa before applying for exemption. Visitor visa application for my child is in process. I had applied end of October and they have asked for further documents.


Yes


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

Please can someone share the template for "8503 - No Further stay" exemption/waiver. I am planning to apply for 600 tourist visa for my daughter, so want to submit the waiver and apply 802 visa from Australia. Thanks


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> Please can someone share the template for "8503 - No Further stay" exemption/waiver. I am planning to apply for 600 tourist visa for my daughter, so want to submit the waiver and apply 802 visa from Australia. Thanks


Sample waiver letter is attached somewhere earlier in this thread. You can go through and search in the same thread.


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks @IamWinner


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi

Can someone share the list of documents to be submitted for 802 visa? Or if you can point to the appropriate thread, that would help too.

Thanks.


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

I applied for my daughter's tourist visa on 11th December and am happy to share that it was granted earlier this week. I requested for the waiver of 8503 - No further stay clause which looks like have been waived but the below clauses are currently included in her visa. We intend to apply for her child visa subclass 802 from Australia. Please can someone confirm if clause "8558 - Max 12 month stay in 18 months" will prevent her from staying in Australia if she doesn't get her PR (visa 802) within 12 months? 

Visa conditions
8501 - Maintain health insurance
8558 - Maximum 12 months stay in 18 months
8101 - No work
8201 - Maximum three months study


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> I applied for my daughter's tourist visa on 11th December and am happy to share that it was granted earlier this week. I requested for the waiver of 8503 - No further stay clause which looks like have been waived but the below clauses are currently included in her visa. We intend to apply for her child visa subclass 802 from Australia. Please can someone confirm if clause "8558 - Max 12 month stay in 18 months" will prevent her from staying in Australia if she doesn't get her PR (visa 802) within 12 months?
> 
> Visa conditions
> 8501 - Maintain health insurance
> ...


What is the validity of the visa ?
Cheers


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

NB said:


> What is the validity of the visa ?
> Cheers


It's a multiple entry visa and says 12 months from the date of each arrival.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> It's a multiple entry visa and says 12 months from the date of each arrival.
> 
> View attachment 99030


The validity if the visa is only till 1 feb 2022 so the 802 application bridging visa will kick in on 2feb 2022 and this visa and its condition will no longer be applicable 
Get it rechecked with a Mara agent 
Cheers


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

NB said:


> The validity if the visa is only till 1 feb 2022 so the 802 application bridging visa will kick in on 2feb 2022 and this visa and its condition will no longer be applicable
> Get it rechecked with a Mara agent
> Cheers


 Thanks mate. As 8503 clause is not there, I can apply for 802 visa from Australia, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cyberking said:


> Thanks mate. As 8503 clause is not there, I can apply for 802 visa from Australia, right?


That correct 
Cheers


----------



## anil.sheoran (Jan 5, 2014)

Cyberking said:


> I applied for my daughter's tourist visa on 11th December and am happy to share that it was granted earlier this week. I requested for the waiver of 8503 - No further stay clause which looks like have been waived but the below clauses are currently included in her visa. We intend to apply for her child visa subclass 802 from Australia. Please can someone confirm if clause "8558 - Max 12 month stay in 18 months" will prevent her from staying in Australia if she doesn't get her PR (visa 802) within 12 months?
> 
> Visa conditions
> 8501 - Maintain health insurance
> ...


What is your location? I think processing is done by local staff of the country from where you are applying.
I applied for my daughter on 30th Nov but still awaiting response.


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

anil.sheoran said:


> What is your location? I think processing is done by local staff of the country from where you are applying.
> I applied for my daughter on 30th Nov but still awaiting response.


I applied from India. I raised the travel exemption for my daughter last week as I am planning to travel in March and got the visa within 4 days of raising the request.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All, 

I am currently filling out form 40ch. I have questions on item #6 (residence status):
1. Date of arrival in Australia - what do you put here, date when you came to Australia to satisfy IED or the date when you will officially migrate?
2. It mentions 'Attach proof of residence' - what document do you need for this one?

Hope someone can reply soon. Thanks!


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

JIME2017 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got the 802 visa granted
> Date of Application : 27 Nov 2018
> ...



Hi JIME2017,

We both are PR holders and in Australia and our 6 month old twin babies travelled with us on SC600 and now we want to apply 802 visa for them from here. please kindly help in some queries. We went through the step by step guide on Immi page.

1. Do we need to attest or certify babies' documents like Passports, Birth certificates and their photographs? If yes then where and how did you get these done in Australia? I am confused as how to certify photos etc.
2. For parents, do we need to get Police check again ? we have PCC done in 2019 ( 2 years ago) for PR application. If yes then can we submit PCC later once Immi officer asks ? How to get this done in Australia.
3. Any certification for bank parents bank statements?
4. In addition to form1229, 40Ch,47CH and above documents Any other documents need to be sent ?
5. Medical was done for babies 5 months ago for SC600. Do we need medicals again for 802 ?

Thanks in Advance..
Nitu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi JIME2017,
> 
> We both are PR holders and in Australia and our 6 month old twin babies travelled with us on SC600 and now we want to apply 802 visa for them from here. please kindly help in some queries. We went through the step by step guide on Immi page.
> 
> ...


First thing you need to check is if there are any conditions mentioned on the baby 600 visa especially condition 8503
Cheers


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

NB said:


> First thing you need to check is if there are any conditions mentioned on the baby 600 visa especially condition 8503
> Cheers



Hi NB,

No the condition 8503 is not there in SC600. But will that, in anyway, affects the responses to the questions i asked.

Thanks
Nitu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi JIME2017,
> 
> We both are PR holders and in Australia and our 6 month old twin babies travelled with us on SC600 and now we want to apply 802 visa for them from here. please kindly help in some queries. We went through the step by step guide on Immi page.
> 
> ...


2. Both parents will need fresh PCC for your home country and Australia 
I presume you are from india , so you will have to apply through vfs in Australia 
Australia pcc is afp check.google the process
5. Probably not. Anyways, the CO will generate the hapid if at all it is required. You can do nothing 
Cheers


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

NB said:


> 2. Both parents will need fresh PCC for your home country and Australia
> I presume you are from india , so you will have to apply through vfs in Australia
> Australia pcc is afp check.google the process
> 5. Probably not. Anyways, the CO will generate the hapid if at all it is required. You can do nothing
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

Can anyone pls clarify regarding certification question especially "Photos of babies"?


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

Hi guys,

Need your help. This is our current situation. Me and my husband are Australian PR holders currently residing in US. We have a 14 months old daughter who was born in US. We plan on relocating to Australia as soon as possible and here's is what we were thinking.

1. Apply for visitor visa under tourist stream along with "No further stay" waiver. for our daughter
2. Bring our daughter to Australia on visitor visa and apply for 802 once we are there.

There is also a third option, where we can apply ETA (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/electronic-travel-authority-601) which is processed in a matter of days. I was wondering if this is a better option for us. Can we apply for "No further stay" waiver along with ETA? Does anyone have experience with this?

Few more questions i have are :
a) Do we need police clearance and medicals for visitor visa?
b) Can we apply for "No further stay" waiver after entering Australia?

Any help is apprecaiated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> Can anyone pls clarify regarding certification question especially "Photos of babies"?


Hi Nitukkr,

You can find information regarding photo certification in the following link:





Certified copy


See how to certify your documents




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au





Thanks.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need your help. This is our current situation. Me and my husband are Australian PR holders currently residing in US. We have a 14 months old daughter who was born in US. We plan on relocating to Australia as soon as possible and here's is what we were thinking.
> 
> ...


Police Clearance is not required for visitor visa.
Medicals are required if you apply for more than 3 months.

Regarding 'No further stay' waiver, not sure if it can be done after reaching Aus. Usually ppl request for waiver along with the visa application.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Police Clearance is not required for visitor visa.
> Medicals are required if you apply for more than 3 months.
> 
> Regarding 'No further stay' waiver, not sure if it can be done after reaching Aus. Usually ppl request for waiver along with the visa application.


Thank you.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

Does anyone have information on processing times for visitor visa 600. The official website says, 5-10 months. Has anyone got it before 5 months?


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

Also, do we need to get medical insurance before applying for the 600 visa? Does anyone know if we can get insurance just for a minor without parents being part of the coverage?


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Does anyone have information on processing times for visitor visa 600. The official website says, 5-10 months. Has anyone got it before 5 months?


Hi Rashmi,

We got visitor visa for our babies in 2-3 weeks. I think for infants/kids they process faster.


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Also, do we need to get medical insurance before applying for the 600 visa? Does anyone know if we can get insurance just for a minor without parents being part of the coverage?



We got insurance after we got the visa as this was a condition in VISA. 
I tried searching same but couldn't find . Hence had to go for Family insurance. But no choice.


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Hi Nitukkr,
> 
> You can find information regarding photo certification in the following link:
> 
> ...



Thanks, Just noticed this link regarding certification.

One more thing from the IMMI page.

I see certification required when the setting at top of page is applicant ( which is baby applying PR)
but when i change the setting to Sponsor ( Parent) i don't see certification as requirement.

So is this true that only Baby's passport, Birth certificate and Photos need certification?
and 
Parents' passport,birth certificate,photo etc don't need certification?


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi Rashmi,
> 
> We got visitor visa for our babies in 2-3 weeks. I think for infants/kids they process faster.


Hi Nitukkr,
Thanks for responding. May i know when exactly did you apply for 600 visitor visa? Was it for 12 months?


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

Hi all,

We submitted SC600 visitor visa for our daughter yesterday for a 12 months duration. Currently under health assessment it says, "No examination required". Could this change later?
At what point do they reach out for any medical assessment if they need it?


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Hi Nitukkr,
> Thanks for responding. May i know when exactly did you apply for 600 visitor visa? Was it for 12 months?


Hi,

Yes for 12 months and it was in Feb 2021.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We submitted SC600 visitor visa for our daughter yesterday for a 12 months duration. Currently under health assessment it says, "No examination required". Could this change later?
> At what point do they reach out for any medical assessment if they need it?


The moment I submitted the application I got an auto-generated mail asking for health assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IamWinner said:


> The moment I submitted the application I got an auto-generated mail asking for health assessment.


The hapid was attached ?
Cheers


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

NB said:


> The hapid was attached ?
> Cheers


Yes it was


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi ,

Need help in applying SC 600 visa for my kid as parent have 189 PR and are at offshore.

1)What should I provide in this as both parents at offshore

Will the applicant visit any relatives, friends or contacts while in Australia?

If yes whom address I can provide?

2)Give details of how the applicant stay in Australia will be funded?

Should I select supported by other person?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Yes it was





missionaus18 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need help in applying SC 600 visa for my kid as parent have 189 PR and are at offshore.
> 
> ...


For 1) Even though we have friends and relatives in Australia we selected no and did not provide any address. If you have friends/family you could provide their address but I don't think it matters. 
For 2) We wrote that the stay would be funded by parent's bank accounts and gave our bank account details and statements for last 6 months and the payslips for last 3 months.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All,

Has anyone flown recently to Australia with their child in tourist visa only (with intention of course of applying for 802 later)? Did they require you to have return ticket since child is on tourist visa only?


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

shellady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone flown recently to Australia with their child in tourist visa only (with intention of course of applying for 802 later)? Did they require you to have return ticket since child is on tourist visa only?


Hi ,

No they didnt ask for return ticket. We travelled in March and kids were on SC600.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi ,
> 
> No they didnt ask for return ticket. We travelled in March and kids were on SC600.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied the sc 600 visa for my kid and done with his medicals also.

Now I want to apply for the exemption ,can anybody please let me know what are the steps to do it?

Thanks

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All,

I will be lodging for my child’s application soon. How did you certify the photo? The other documents were certified by police in Australia. So can I bring the photos as well to the police station? 
And did you have documents which only have soft copies as the original document? The police said they do not need to be certified. So did you pass them as is, no cerification?

Hope someone can reply soon. Thanks.


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

shellady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be lodging for my child’s application soon. How did you certify the photo? The other documents were certified by police in Australia. So can I bring the photos as well to the police station?
> And did you have documents which only have soft copies as the original document? The police said they do not need to be certified. So did you pass them as is, no cerification?
> ...


Hi Shellady, sorry I don't know the answer to your questions but please can you confirm how did you get the other docs certified in Australia? How much did they charge? Thanks


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

shellady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be lodging for my child’s application soon. How did you certify the photo? The other documents were certified by police in Australia. So can I bring the photos as well to the police station?
> And did you have documents which only have soft copies as the original document? The police said they do not need to be certified. So did you pass them as is, no cerification?
> ...


Hi Shellady,

I got it certified from JP , as per the requirements listed on Certify docs link on official website. Its basically writing the name on back of photo and getting signature that this photo belongs to the person shown in photo.

Even i had the same confusion regarding certification of soft copies like financial ( payslips,tax) etc. hence i didnt get it certified. Already sent the application and wrote a note in the application about certification that these are soft copies. I have got the acknowledgement about receipt of application but not sure if they will object. 

Thanks


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi Shellady,
> 
> I got it certified from JP , as per the requirements listed on Certify docs link on official website. Its basically writing the name on back of photo and getting signature that this photo belongs to the person shown in photo.
> 
> ...


Ah I should have added a note as well. But I already sent the application, so hopefully, they will still honor the documents that were not certified. 
How long after did you receive the acknowledgement?


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Cyberking said:


> Hi Shellady, sorry I don't know the answer to your questions but please can you confirm how did you get the other docs certified in Australia? How much did they charge? Thanks


Just go to the nearest police station and they will certify it for you, free of charge.


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

shellady said:


> Ah I should have added a note as well. But I already sent the application, so hopefully, they will still honor the documents that were not certified.
> How long after did you receive the acknowledgement?


Hi,

It took 4 days to reach the docs and then 10 days to get ackn from Dept.
I am not sure if adding a note would help, as this is quite obvious, in my opinion, that how someone can get certification of soft copies. Also, the documents has contact info of company who issued those. So only way to check about authenticity of docs is to get in touch with issuer of docs, which i am not sure of DOH will do it or not. 
So fingers crossed. 

When did you arrive in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi,
> 
> It took 4 days to reach the docs and then 10 days to get ackn from Dept.
> I am not sure if adding a note would help, as this is quite obvious, in my opinion, that how someone can get certification of soft copies. Also, the documents has contact info of company who issued those. So only way to check about authenticity of docs is to get in touch with issuer of docs, which i am not sure of DOH will do it or not.
> ...


Oh okay. Then you applied for Medicare once you got the acknowledgment? 
We arrived on May28 and I sent the application yesterday via post.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi,
> 
> It took 4 days to reach the docs and then 10 days to get ackn from Dept.
> I am not sure if adding a note would help, as this is quite obvious, in my opinion, that how someone can get certification of soft copies. Also, the documents has contact info of company who issued those. So only way to check about authenticity of docs is to get in touch with issuer of docs, which i am not sure of DOH will do it or not.
> ...


Another question, does the acknowledgment come with the bridging visa? Or do they send that separately?


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

shellady said:


> Oh okay. Then you applied for Medicare once you got the acknowledgment?
> We arrived on May28 and I sent the application yesterday via post.



Yes i applied for medicare. You were so fast in sending application actually. We arrived in march and took time to prepare all docs . Yes got the bridging visa.

Will you be cancelling your private insurance once you apply medicare?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Even I would be applying my child's visa 802 quite soon once I am out of quarantine. Reached Australia recently. Does the bridging visa which we get is applicable as soon as we receive it or it starts once visitor visa is expired?


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

IamWinner said:


> Even I would be applying my child's visa 802 quite soon once I am out of quarantine. Reached Australia recently. Does the bridging visa which we get is applicable as soon as we receive it or it starts once visitor visa is expired?


Even I am interested to know when will the briding visa come into effect. I've been getting conflicting answers. Also reading the last comment from @Nitukkr, it looks like we can register for Medicare with bridging visa but do we know if the child can also attend the kindergarten/school?


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> Yes i applied for medicare. You were so fast in sending application actually. We arrived in march and took time to prepare all docs . Yes got the bridging visa.
> 
> Will you be cancelling your private insurance once you apply medicare?


I already prepared the documents before going to Australia. Just had my child's photo taken and the documents certified once we were out of quarantine. It would have been faster without the quarantine lol. 

I am planning to cancel the insurance once I apply for Medicare, unless it's included in the bridging visa condition that she get an insurance. I think I read somewhere that some have that condition stated in their visa. 

Thank you so much for answering my inquiries


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,

We got visitor visa SC600 approved for our daughter with no further stay condition a few days ago. Thank you everyone for helping. Here are the timelines:
Visa applied - May 5th
Travel exemption applied - June 20th
Travel exemption and visa approved - June 21st


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Congratulations Rashmi!!


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Yes i applied for medicare. You were so fast in sending application actually. We arrived in march and took time to prepare all docs . Yes got the bridging visa.
> 
> Will you be cancelling your private insurance once you apply medicare?


Hi Nitukkr,
Can you pls confirm that the bridging visa which you got is effective immediately or it will starr once visitor visa is expired? Also, did you get your child's medicare card?
Thanks.


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Hi Nitukkr,
> Can you pls confirm that the bridging visa which you got is effective immediately or it will starr once visitor visa is expired? Also, did you get your child's medicare card?
> Thanks.


hi

Bridging visa will start after Visitor visa expires. 

I have applied and waiting...for Medicare card

Thanks


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> hi
> 
> Bridging visa will start after Visitor visa expires.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. But then can we avail medicare facilities on visitor visa?


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Thanks for replying. But then can we avail medicare facilities on visitor visa?


No i dont think so 

Please visit medicare page regarding who is covered.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> No i dont think so
> 
> Please visit medicare page regarding who is covered.


Thanks !!


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> hi
> 
> Bridging visa will start after Visitor visa expires.
> 
> ...


Hi Nitukkr,

I have received the bridging visa today. Did you apply for Medicare online (via email) or did you go to a Medicare office? Just wondering if it would be faster if we go to Medicare office. Because we have submitted Medicare re-enrollment (we were overseas for more than 1 year after our initial entry) via email and we have received an auto-generated reply that says application process may take up to 28 days. I remember it was fast when we first applied, but we went to an office then.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

People who have recently travelled to Australia, how has you experience been?
1) Did you call the airline and confirmed the itinerary considering the limited number of arrivals that are being allowed into the country? 
2) How many time were you flight cancelled/rescheduled? 
3) How was your quarantine experience? What additional preparation helped you during quarantine, or what do you wish you knew before that would have made it easier?
4) Do you know of anytime since March last year that the borders were closed even for Citizens/Permanent Residents.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> People who have recently travelled to Australia, how has you experience been?
> 1) Did you call the airline and confirmed the itinerary considering the limited number of arrivals that are being allowed into the country?
> 2) How many time were you flight cancelled/rescheduled?
> 3) How was your quarantine experience? What additional preparation helped you during quarantine, or what do you wish you knew before that would have made it easier?
> 4) Do you know of anytime since March last year that the borders were closed even for Citizens/Permanent Residents.


1,2. Hi recently travelled to Australia through DFAT flight so very less chances of cancellation.
3. Quarantining in Darwin right now. Facility is quite good.
4. Borders were never closed for PRs/Citizens. Just that weekly capping keeps on changing and some states stop accepting international arrivals if there is an outbreak.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> People who have recently travelled to Australia, how has you experience been?
> 1) Did you call the airline and confirmed the itinerary considering the limited number of arrivals that are being allowed into the country?
> 2) How many time were you flight cancelled/rescheduled?
> 3) How was your quarantine experience? What additional preparation helped you during quarantine, or what do you wish you knew before that would have made it easier?
> 4) Do you know of anytime since March last year that the borders were closed even for Citizens/Permanent Residents.


1. Yes, we were on waitlist so I had to call airline for updates/confirmation. I called them every day for a week and got no confirmation. I received a text message a day before the flight that we got in :-|
2. Twice, but this is because we booked with not so reliable airline. Singapore Airlines I think is the most reliable based from what I have been reading.
3. We arrived in Melbourne and was placed in Parkroyal airport hotel. Experience was generally good. We had no problems except for the food. But this is more because we are not yet used to Australian food wherein lunch is usually some cold sandwich or salad. We were given interconnecting rooms since we have a toddler. I specifically requested in Victoria quarantine form (you fill this out days prior to departure) for a spacious room for our toddler. I think they are extra lenient if you have a kid with you.
4. Same answer with IamWinner, borders never closed for PRs and citizens. But it is a bit difficult to secure a flight due to the cap they place on international arrivals.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

shellady said:


> 1. Yes, we were on waitlist so I had to call airline for updates/confirmation. I called them every day for a week and got no confirmation. I received a text message a day before the flight that we got in :-|
> 2. Twice, but this is because we booked with not so reliable airline. Singapore Airlines I think is the most reliable based from what I have been reading.
> 3. We arrived in Melbourne and was placed in Parkroyal airport hotel. Experience was generally good. We had no problems except for the food. But this is more because we are not yet used to Australian food wherein lunch is usually some cold sandwich or salad. We were given interconnecting rooms since we have a toddler. I specifically requested in Victoria quarantine form (you fill this out days prior to departure) for a spacious room for our toddler. I think they are extra lenient if you have a kid with you.
> 4. Same answer with IamWinner, borders never closed for PRs and citizens. But it is a bit difficult to secure a flight due to the cap they place on international arrivals.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

shellady said:


> Hi Nitukkr,
> 
> I have received the bridging visa today. Did you apply for Medicare online (via email) or did you go to a Medicare office? Just wondering if it would be faster if we go to Medicare office. Because we have submitted Medicare re-enrollment (we were overseas for more than 1 year after our initial entry) via email and we have received an auto-generated reply that says application process may take up to 28 days. I remember it was fast when we first applied, but we went to an office then.


Hi , Cool . You got it fast. 

I applied for medicare for Kids via e-mail but when i applied for myself and my wife i visited MEdicare office. 
What i observed is that ppl at counter at medicare office also dont do anything extra , they will simply scan and send the docs to same e-mail id which we can send. 
Also, i had not so good experience at Parramatta Medicare office, They simply didnt want to work and we wasted our time visiting medicare office. So this time i just sent email and it will anyway take 4-6 weeks .


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi , Cool . You got it fast.
> 
> I applied for medicare for Kids via e-mail but when i applied for myself and my wife i visited MEdicare office.
> What i observed is that ppl at counter at medicare office also dont do anything extra , they will simply scan and send the docs to same e-mail id which we can send.
> Also, i had not so good experience at Parramatta Medicare office, They simply didnt want to work and we wasted our time visiting medicare office. So this time i just sent email and it will anyway take 4-6 weeks .



Oh, that's sad to hear. I remember when we first applied (2 yrs ago), we were already given Medicare number after our initial visit. Though the cards came via mail weeks afterwards. So you still do not have Medicare number as well for you and your wife up to now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shellady said:


> Oh, that's sad to hear. I remember when we first applied (2 yrs ago), we were already given Medicare number after our initial visit. Though the cards came via mail weeks afterwards. So you still do not have Medicare number as well for you and your wife up to now?


I also had the same experience 
The medicare number was given to us on the spot to tide us over till the physical cards came by post
Cheers


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

shellady said:


> Oh, that's sad to hear. I remember when we first applied (2 yrs ago), we were already given Medicare number after our initial visit. Though the cards came via mail weeks afterwards. So you still do not have Medicare number as well for you and your wife up to now?



I got the medicare card in post mail after 6 weeks for me and my . I asked them the temporary number but they didn't give and asked to wait and call medicare helpline if needed. 
For kids still waiting...


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

shellady said:


> Oh, that's sad to hear. I remember when we first applied (2 yrs ago), we were already given Medicare number after our initial visit. Though the cards came via mail weeks afterwards. So you still do not have Medicare number as well for you and your wife up to now?


Did you cancel private medical insurance?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Did you cancel private medical insurance?


Hey,

Sorry I didn't get it. If we can't avail medicare services for kid on visitor visa, why do we need to cancel private insurance?
Apologize in case I missed anything, but need some clarity on this.

Thanks.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> I got the medicare card in post mail after 6 weeks for me and my . I asked them the temporary number but they didn't give and asked to wait and call medicare helpline if needed.
> For kids still waiting...


Oh, process is a lot longer now. Just checked and during our initial enrollment, we got the cards 2 weeks after our visit to Medicare office.

I don't want to be cancelling the private insurance until we get at least a Medicare number for our kid.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

IamWinner said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry I didn't get it. If we can't avail medicare services for kid on visitor visa, why do we need to cancel private insurance?
> Apologize in case I missed anything, but need some clarity on this.
> ...


I think what Nitukkr meant was you cannot apply for Medicare if you're only on visitor visa. But if you already have the bridging visa, then you can already do so. In the Medicare website, it says that you can enroll if you have applied for permanent residency. To prove that, you'd need the acknowledgment of visa application which comes with bridging visa.


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry I didn't get it. If we can't avail medicare services for kid on visitor visa, why do we need to cancel private insurance?
> Apologize in case I missed anything, but need some clarity on this.
> ...


Yeah what Shellady answered is what i meant.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Just wondering, anyone here who recently arrived and still looking for work? Have you applied for Centrelink Family Tax Benefit since you have child/children?


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Yeah what Shellady answered is what i meant.


Thanks Nitukkr.. 

Can we also avail Child Care Subsidy for kid's childcare while on bridging visa? 
Anyone has any idea?

Also, I would be applying for 802 soon. As I read your and shellady's comments, we don't need to certify soft copy of documents right?

Thanks.


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Thanks Nitukkr..
> 
> Can we also avail Child Care Subsidy for kid's childcare while on bridging visa?
> Anyone has any idea?
> ...


Hi

I have applied for medicare and waiting for it. But i am not sure about child care as i am not availing yet. So better refer to official page. 

For your second question - I didn't certify soft copies, as it didnt make any sense to me.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for your response. Will keep updated on visa application.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I have also sent application for 802 on 2nd Aug. It reached the next day itself. Waiting for acknowledgement now. 

Others, Pls keep posted on your application status.

Thanks.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applied 802 for my kid.
Timeline below:

Application sent: 02 August
Application delivered: 03 August
Received acknowledgement: 11 August
Applied for medicare: 12 August

Those who had applied for medicare earlier, have you received the medicare number?


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied 802 for my kid.
> Timeline below:
> ...



Good to hear!! I sent medicare application for kids 2 and half months back. still waiting... Things are slow here and super slow in these times.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Good to hear!! I sent medicare application for kids 2 and half months back. still waiting... Things are slow here and super slow in these times.


Oh. In that case I can't expect anything for at least a couple of months.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy (May 3, 2021)

Anyone travelled from India to Australia recently?
Are they still requiring individual exemptions for permanent residents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Anyone travelled from India to Australia recently?
> Are they still requiring individual exemptions for permanent residents?


Permanent residents and citizens never needed an exemption to enter Australia 
They need exemption to leave Australia 
The bottleneck is the limited number of people allowed per week which is leading to astronomically high airlines fares plus the cost of the quarantine 
Cheers


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for visa 802 for my kid but I have some doubts in following forms.

It would be great if someone can clarify them.

Form 40h

1) what is the proof of residence for date of arrival in Australia? - I don't have boarding pass what is the alternative?
4)Do you have any relative or other children dependent on you?- Should I mention my wife name as she is not working currently?

Form 1229 
Transaction reference number - it should be blank right?
Purpose of travel - permanent resident?

Form 47H

1) point 24 - Does the child have any members of the family unit - Should I select no and put details of parents in point 27?
2)point 32- Date of departure should be blank right for 802?
3) do we need to fill details of payment in this form?
4)In point 56 and 57 did both parents signed and name of the child should also be included or not?

Thanks in advance




Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All,

I would just like to update you that we have already received grant for my child's SC802 application. We are quite surprised as I assumed it would take around 10 months to be processed. But ours only took 2 months and we are so delighted to have received the great news the past weekend. Below is the timeline of our application for your information:
June 22 - sent application via Australia post
June 23 - documents arrived in Perth
June 30 - received acknowledgment of the application via email, together with the bridging visa (Bridging Visa A, SC010)
July 28 - contacted by case officer requesting for Police clearances (from us parents) from Australia. We did not get this one because I thought you are supposed to only get police certificates from countries you have lived in for more than 12 months for the past 10 years; note that we have only moved to Australia May this year. However, I guess it is mandatory to get since we are applying for the onshore child visa.
Aug 12 - submitted the police certificates online
Aug 28 - Received grant 


By the way, regarding my child's Medicare, I applied July 1 and we have only received the card Aug 23.


----------



## alt86 (Jan 7, 2017)

shellady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would just like to update you that we have already received grant for my child's SC802 application. We are quite surprised as I assumed it would take around 10 months to be processed. But ours only took 2 months and we are so delighted to have received the great news the past weekend. Below is the timeline of our application for your information:
> June 22 - sent application via Australia post
> ...


Hi, my timeline is simar to yours up to response on Jul 28. But I was also asked for medical checkup for my baby, which is delayed due to lockdowns.

Do you have to do medical checkup for your child?

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for visa 802 for my kid but I have some doubts in following forms.
> 
> ...


Form 40h
1. I did not pass any documents for this one because we have only moved May this year and we are temporarily living with a relative so no bill statement under our names yet. But if you already have utility bills under your names, you can submit that. Or any document relating to house rent can be submitted as well.
4. I assume this is question #31 in the form, right? If you have other children, put it there. Details of your wife should already be in question #18.

For 1229 
1. Yes
2. Yes

For 47H
1. No, family unit here means he/she already has his/her own family.
2. Yes
3. Yes, you pay first before submitting the documents.
4. I think, us, parents signed it. But sorry, I could not remember exactly what we did in this item.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

alt86 said:


> Hi, my timeline is simar to yours up to response on Jul 28. But I was also asked for medical checkup for my baby, which is delayed due to lockdowns.
> 
> Do you have to do medical checkup for your child?
> 
> ...



We were not requested to have the medical checkup. I am assuming it's because she did a medical exam for her tourist visa since I applied for the 6-month validity. It was less than a year from the date of the SC802 visa application and I mentioned this in the form, including the HAP ID (could not remember which form, but there is one form there that asks about medical exam).


----------



## alt86 (Jan 7, 2017)

shellady said:


> We were not requested to have the medical checkup. I am assuming it's because she did a medical exam for her tourist visa since I applied for the 6-month validity. It was less than a year from the date of the SC802 visa application and I mentioned this in the form, including the HAP ID (could not remember which form, but there is one form there that asks about medical exam).


Thank you for the reply. I guess i will have to wait for lockdown to be lifted to do the med check. Thx again

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

shellady said:


> Form 40h
> 1. I did not pass any documents for this one because we have only moved May this year and we are temporarily living with a relative so no bill statement under our names yet. But if you already have utility bills under your names, you can submit that. Or any document relating to house rent can be submitted as well.
> 4. I assume this is question #31 in the form, right? If you have other children, put it there. Details of your wife should already be in question #18.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Shellady for clearing my doubts and congrats for your child visa ...

1)Can you please confirm the signature point by checking your form as in point 55 and 56 there are alot of signatures to be done so getting confused and do we need to put our child name also?

2)Did you send any application with this visa also as we attached it for visitor visa?

3)how many months payslips , bank statement and IT returns did you attach?

Thanks

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Is AFP required for everybody now for 802 visa even if the parents have not spent more than 12 months in Australia or giving the address proof of Australia such as lease will be sufficient?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

alt86 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I guess i will have to wait for lockdown to be lifted to do the med check. Thx again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Okay, just be sure to inform home affairs since you are only given 28 days to submit the additional requirements.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

missionaus18 said:


> Thanks a lot Shellady for clearing my doubts and congrats for your child visa ...
> 
> 1)Can you please confirm the signature point by checking your form as in point 55 and 56 there are alot of signatures to be done so getting confused and do we need to put our child name also?
> 
> ...


1. Sorry, I could no longer check this one since we did not do digital signatures. We manually signed the forms and submitted those exact copies.
2. I do not understand the question.
3. bank statement - transaction history for the last 3 months
IT returns - 2 years
payslips - 2 years but only for the months of Jan and Dec and those months with bonuses


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

shellady said:


> 1. Sorry, I could no longer check this one since we did not do digital signatures. We manually signed the forms and submitted those exact copies.
> 2. I do not understand the question.
> 3. bank statement - transaction history for the last 3 months
> IT returns - 2 years
> payslips - 2 years but only for the months of Jan and Dec and those months with bonuses


Did not get the clarification on payslips..did you attached pay slip of last 2 years or only 2 payslips per year Jan and Dec only?

While making the payment processing office should be WA right from the dropdown?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

missionaus18 said:


> Did not get the clarification on payslips..did you attached pay slip of last 2 years or only 2 payslips per year Jan and Dec only?
> 
> While making the payment processing office should be WA right from the dropdown?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Regarding payslips, I did indicate 'last 2 years', but not for all months.

Yes, processing office is WA.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I am thinking to goto Australia and search Jon then I will not have job . How can I attach payslip or bank statement. So is it better to apply 101 instead of 802


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

chumashankar said:


> I am thinking to goto Australia and search Jon then I will not have job . How can I attach payslip or bank statement. So is it better to apply 101 instead of 802
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You can use payslip and bank statement from overseas (your current) work.


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

shellady said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would just like to update you that we have already received grant for my child's SC802 application. We are quite surprised as I assumed it would take around 10 months to be processed. But ours only took 2 months and we are so delighted to have received the great news the past weekend. Below is the timeline of our application for your information:
> June 22 - sent application via Australia post
> ...


Hi Shellady,

Congrats for 802 approval for your kid. That was really fast. I sent application on 02 june and received acknowledgement with bridging visa on 10th June but still waiting...

How did they contact you for police check ? Postal mail or e-mail?
I also didn't sent any Aus police check as we relocated only in march 2021.

Regarding medicare also , i would say it was really fast for you. I applied on 15th june and got the interim card only after 3 months. ( on 15th Sep). Were you able to add your kid's medicare into your account? 

Thanks


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi Shellady,
> 
> Congrats for 802 approval for your kid. That was really fast. I sent application on 02 june and received acknowledgement with bridging visa on 10th June but still waiting...
> 
> ...


Hi Nitukkr,

We were contacted via email for the police check. You may need to check your junk/spam inbox? Though ours was routed to the normal inbox.
I think the processing time also partly depends on the case officer assigned to your application. We may have just gotten lucky. 

We got interim card as well initially. I called maybe a month later to follow up, that may have helped quickened the process a little bit. 
After her visa was granted, she was automatically enrolled to the permanent type, it was not under our name, it was a separate account still.


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the updates Nitu and Shellady. I have also sent application for 802 on 2nd Aug, recevd acknowledgement on 11th August. Applied medicare on 12th Aug. Received a call from medicare 2 days back and they provided the card number and told that blue card would be issued for baby and it would be separate account. 
Is this what you ppl are talking about interim card?

Also, I had submitted Aus PCC but still need to submit India PCC. How can we submit the same? By email or post?

Thanks.


----------



## shellady (Jan 2, 2019)

IamWinner said:


> Thanks for the updates Nitu and Shellady. I have also sent application for 802 on 2nd Aug, recevd acknowledgement on 11th August. Applied medicare on 12th Aug. Received a call from medicare 2 days back and they provided the card number and told that blue card would be issued for baby and it would be separate account.
> Is this what you ppl are talking about interim card?
> 
> Also, I had submitted Aus PCC but still need to submit India PCC. How can we submit the same? By email or post?
> ...


Yes, it's the blue card.

You can submit via either post or upload it in the dfa website. Link and instructions should be in the pdf/letter containing the request.


----------



## mjobard (Nov 17, 2021)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi ,
> 
> No they didnt ask for return ticket. We travelled in March and kids were on SC600.


Hi, did you need a travel exemption for your kids traveling on SC600? my daughter will be traveling with us (PR holder SC 189). Thanks!


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Anybody received 802 visa recently?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## alt86 (Jan 7, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> Anybody received 802 visa recently?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Yup, granted 17 Nov. Applied end June 2021. Acknowledgement email came on 1 Jul. Received another email on 28 Jul to do medical and submit Australian PCC within 28 days. Medical was delayed due to lockdowns. Finally, did medical on 7 Nov. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok thanks as I also applied in mid Sep and received acknowledgement by September end but after that on communication..

Is there any way we can expedite the process? May be by calling them as we expect to travel to Australia by February next year and kid should be in Australia when the decision is made.

So little bit worried

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## alt86 (Jan 7, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> Ok thanks as I also applied in mid Sep and received acknowledgement by September end but after that on communication..
> 
> Is there any way we can expedite the process? May be by calling them as we expect to travel to Australia by February next year and kid should be in Australia when the decision is made.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if there is any way to expedite but from what I have heard, decision is relatively fast for those already in Australia. I suspect the visa grant would have come even earlier if the medical was not delayed due to lockdown as I know another applicant with the same application timeline as my kid got his/her child's visa in August as the kid's medical was already done due to an earlier visa application (u can find the post above). On your part, just ensure that all documents are submitted such as Australian PCC. I applied for mine before the request came.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

I need to submit indian and Australian pcc for that I am waiting for the CO to contact as they are ready now.So can I submit by myself?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

is Australian PCC required even if we have not lived more than a year in Australia?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## alt86 (Jan 7, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> is Australian PCC required even if we have not lived more than a year in Australia?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


Best to wait for CO to contact before submission. For Australian PCC, sponsors may be asked for it regardless of duration:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/child-802#HowTo 

Under sponsor:

Police check documents

We might ask you to provide an Australian state or territory police certificate if you have lived in an Australian state or territory for any length of time. 
If you have lived in an overseas country for at least 12 months, we might ask you to provide a police certificate from that country.
We only accept complete disclosure National Police Certificates issued by the Australian Federal Police. We don't accept standard disclosure certificates or national police certificates issued by Australian state or territory police.
You must also provide these documents for your partner if you have one.



Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah thanks

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

mjobard said:


> Hi, did you need a travel exemption for your kids traveling on SC600? my daughter will be traveling with us (PR holder SC 189). Thanks!


Yes, we applied for exemption and got in 3-4 days.


----------



## AmolP (11 mo ago)

Hi we are in the process to apply for Child 802 Visa. We are PR holders and our children aged 3years have just arrived from India.
Question is do we need Indian PCC for kids who are just 3 years old?
My wife and I have our Indian PCC and we also have all required documents certified. Just the doubt on children's PCC.

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AmolP said:


> Hi we are in the process to apply for Child 802 Visa. We are PR holders and our children aged 3years have just arrived from India.
> Question is do we need Indian PCC for kids who are just 3 years old?
> My wife and I have our Indian PCC and we also have all required documents certified. Just the doubt on children's PCC.
> 
> ...


Children can’t get and nor do they need PCC
Cheers


----------



## AmolP (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> Children can’t get and nor do they need PCC
> Cheers


Appreciate the quick response. Thanks mate!


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Only Parents PCC would be enough.


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello All,

I got the email for AFP .As I am the main sponsor so should I do the AFP for myself or it is required for my wife also?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## baru369 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello NB,

My kid has arrived in Australia on Dec 25th 2021 on visitor visa and we have applied the child visa 802 on Feb 28th 2022 and got the Bridging Visa A today (i.e.10 Mar 2022), visitor visa is getting expired on 04 Jun 2022 but the length of the stay will be 3 months from the date of each arrival, Could you pls confirm when will the bridging visa come into effect. Thank you in advance !!


----------



## icderrick (10 mo ago)

Hi All,

I have a question to ask if applying ETA (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/electronic-travel-authority-601) can also be an option to bring my 2 year old daughter into Australia first before applying Visa 802 when she is in Australia?

I know that the visitor stream (SC600) would have the condition of "8503 - No Further stay" for which I will need to apply for the waiver. Do you think ETA would have such condition as well based on your experience?

To apply for the waiver, did most of you apply using the online form? (No Further Stay waiver request form)

Thank you, i hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

baru369 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> My kid has arrived in Australia on Dec 25th 2021 on visitor visa and we have applied the child visa 802 on Feb 28th 2022 and got the Bridging Visa A today (i.e.10 Mar 2022), visitor visa is getting expired on 04 Jun 2022 but the length of the stay will be 3 months from the date of each arrival, Could you pls confirm when will the bridging visa come into effect. Thank you in advance !!
> View attachment 101262


Bridging visa comes in to effect once Visitor Visa expires. In your child's case, since the arrival date is 25th Dec 2021, the visa expiry is 24th March 2022 and on this date BVA gets activated.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

icderrick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question to ask if applying ETA (https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/electronic-travel-authority-601) can also be an option to bring my 2 year old daughter into Australia first before applying Visa 802 when she is in Australia?
> 
> ...


ETA can be an option for your child to travel if she qualifies based on her passport. I'm not sure if it carries any conditions, so maybe someone else can answer on that.

Yes, to apply for a waiver, that is the correct form as indicated by you.


----------



## Judy11 (10 mo ago)

Hi All, Anyone know normally how long does the processing time for Child Visa 802? My kids are 6 and 7 years old holding visitor visa entering Victoria through ETA and then will be applying visa 802. May I know does my child paying international student fee or not for primary school?


----------



## baru369 (Aug 26, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Bridging visa comes in to effect once Visitor Visa expires. In your child's case, since the arrival date is 25th Dec 2021, the visa expiry is 24th March 2022 and on this date BVA gets activated.


Thank you so much for the quick response @fugitive_4u !!


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Hi all,

Did anyone receive child visa 802 recently? I had applied 802 in August 2021. Have received further information required and medicals email in December. 
Submitted the documents in December 2021 and medicals also done on 18th February 2022. But no communication after that.

Is there any way to follow up with the department?

Thanks.


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi All,

Happy to inform that we received 802 PR grant for our babies on 21st April 2022.
We applied on 01 June 2021 and then we were contacted in Dec 2021 for AFP which we responded and then we were contacted again for Police checks from India and Singapore in Feb 2022 for which we responded in April 2022 first week. Finally grant was given this week.

Thank you all. Happy to answer any queries


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we received 802 PR grant for our babies on 21st April 2022.
> We applied on 01 June 2021 and then we were contacted in Dec 2021 for AFP which we responded and then we were contacted again for Police checks from India and Singapore in Feb 2022 for which we responded in April 2022 first week. Finally grant was given this week.
> ...


Many many Congratulations... Good to know that Nitukkr.
🎉


----------



## IamWinner (May 30, 2017)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we received 802 PR grant for our babies on 21st April 2022.
> We applied on 01 June 2021 and then we were contacted in Dec 2021 for AFP which we responded and then we were contacted again for Police checks from India and Singapore in Feb 2022 for which we responded in April 2022 first week. Finally grant was given this week.
> ...


Were you contacted for medicals as well?


----------



## Nitukkr (Apr 29, 2021)

IamWinner said:


> Were you contacted for medicals as well?


No, We used the medicals which we got done for SC600 ( 12 months duration). Those medicals were valid at the time.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

For those who have acquired SC802... Regarding PCCs.We are residing in saudiarabia and once we take final exit from this country it is not possible to request for a pcc. So by the time we reach Australia and apply for 802 how can we submit latest PCCs.the ones that we will take when leaving saudi will those PCCs be acceptable? 
2)regarding certification of documents can we get the documents certified from our home country before departing to Australia. Will this work or do we have to get it done within Australia.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it salary slips attestation or true copy mandatory ? Because mine or online how can somebody say it is true copy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Is it salary slips attestation or true copy mandatory ? Because mine or online how can somebody say it is true copy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your salary slip is on a PDF file / online with company logo, you need not certify it. If it is just a B/W text file with no logos, then it is advised to attach bank statement (certified by your bank) which shows the exact payment of the salary as mentioned in your payslip.

Certified as true copy is only required if you do B/W scans of your payslips / documents.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I have sent my son Child visa 802 hard copies it on 05 May still no response /acknowledgment. 
I live and Perth and sent to Perth , it reached next day still no acknowledgment. Is it possible to call them ?
Is there any difference in services between blue Medicare card and green Medicare card


----------



## avinash12 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello all, just thought of sharing my time frames for 802:
Docs sent by Aus Post on 13th Dec 2021
Delivered to Perth on 16th Dec 2021
Received Immigration Acknowledgement on 22nd Dec 2021
Time frame for Blue Medicare Card Processing: 4-5 weeks from the date of applying
Immigration reply for AFP PCC and Child Medicals on 28th March 2022
Completed both and uploaded PCC by 27th April 2022
Visa granted on 18th May 2022
We had moved in Q4 2021 to Australia and my child was under visa 600. 
Thanks


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I sent application on 5th may 2022. Received acknowledgement on 25th may . Let’s see how much time it will take for processing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

chumashankar said:


> I sent application on 5th may 2022. Received acknowledgement on 25th may . Let’s see how much time it will take for processing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hello.. wanted to know what documents and forms you submitted for 802.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we received 802 PR grant for our babies on 21st April 2022.
> We applied on 01 June 2021 and then we were contacted in Dec 2021 for AFP which we responded and then we were contacted again for Police checks from India and Singapore in Feb 2022 for which we responded in April 2022 first week. Finally grant was given this week.
> ...


Hello Nittu, since you have been already through the process, can you pls share the list pf docs and forms that you submitted for 802.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

rkhalid said:


> hello.. wanted to know what documents and forms you submitted for 802.


47ch
40ch
Passports of parent attested
Passport child
Form 1229
Salary slips
PC India Australia Denmark
Fee receipt
Birth certificate
Marriage certificate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Sorry passport size photo also 
See the document list in the form just follow it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we received 802 PR grant for our babies on 21st April 2022.
> We applied on 01 June 2021 and then we were contacted in Dec 2021 for AFP which we responded and then we were contacted again for Police checks from India and Singapore in Feb 2022 for which we responded in April 2022 first week. Finally grant was given this week.
> ...


Hello Nitkkr, congrats for acquiring 802. Can you pls share the documents that you prepared while submitting 802. Specially in case of new migrants who will arrive in Australia on 189 while brining the child on 600. What doc can they submit in replacement of salary slip or tax return since there's no guarantee how soon we will be acquiring our jobs in Australia. Or shall we wait to apply 802 until we are employed.


----------



## Prakashr3 (7 mo ago)

Nitukkr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we received 802 PR grant for our babies on 21st April 2022.
> We applied on 01 June 2021 and then we were contacted in Dec 2021 for AFP which we responded and then we were contacted again for Police checks from India and Singapore in Feb 2022 for which we responded in April 2022 first week. Finally grant was given this week.
> ...


Congratulations on visa grant. 
did you applied sc 600 family stream visa for babies to bring into Australia?


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> Hello Nitkkr, congrats for acquiring 802. Can you pls share the documents that you prepared while submitting 802. Specially in case of new migrants who will arrive in Australia on 189 while brining the child on 600. What doc can they submit in replacement of salary slip or tax return since there's no guarantee how soon we will be acquiring our jobs in Australia. Or shall we wait to apply 802 until we are employed.


We have submitted the application recently for our son and have received the acknowledgement. We have attached the old Payslips, i.e. previous employer's payslips, current bank statements of home country/Australia to show the financial status. I have read that many have done the same, and later have submitted the payslips once employed while they were asked for additional documents. It always better to apply at the earliest.


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I have applied for 802 in May 2022 still waiting. 

Received acknowledgment in June 2022

We came on 600 visa in March 2022 and he had condition maximum 3 months study. 

Does it mean he will not be allowed to attend daycare or kindergarten for more than 3 months .
He is 3 years old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chumashankar said:


> I have applied for 802 in May 2022 still waiting.
> 
> Received acknowledgment in June 2022
> 
> ...


Have you got a bridging visa ?
Cheers


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes bridging visa A sub class 010 

Only one condition in bridging visa that is no work 


But it’s not in effect because my son visitor visa still valid until 18 October 2022


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it allowed travel outside Australia during child visa 802 processing. Will it impact or delay the processing time


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

chumashankar said:


> Is it allowed travel outside Australia during child visa 802 processing. Will it impact or delay the processing time


Technically, there are no restrictions on travelling out. Travelling in requires you to have a valid visa.
With regards to your question on if there will be a delay - well, no one can confirm that as the rules are not very clear whether it affects processing, while it is clear when the time comes for issuing a grant.

All the best..!


----------



## shamsundar26 (Oct 10, 2015)

I have applied for my daughter 802 visa and have recieved the Bridging Visa A.

Meanwhile she has a SC600 visitor visa which is valid till 22 May 2023. We had enrolled her to grade 1 in public school.
Due to 8201 condition (Maximum 3 month study) - school is now saying cant continue beyond October 2022.

Can you please advise any way to continue her schooling on bridging visa A?
Tried calling IMMI but rejected to advise.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

shamsundar26 said:


> I have applied for my daughter 802 visa and have recieved the Bridging Visa A.
> 
> Meanwhile she has a SC600 visitor visa which is valid till 22 May 2023. We had enrolled her to grade 1 in public school.
> Due to 8201 condition (Maximum 3 month study) - school is now saying cant continue beyond October 2022.
> ...


as you now have Bridging Visa A, the conditions has changed, now you can continue the study at least till the outcome of the 802 comes (which hopefully will be granted as well), you just need to show the bridging visa to school, I am not sure which state you are in but NSW have this listed in the following document. Hope it helps.



https://www.deinternational.nsw.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0012/16410/Visa-Subclasses-and-Enrolment-Conditions.pdf


----------



## shamsundar26 (Oct 10, 2015)

coolkhu said:


> as you now have Bridging Visa A, the conditions has changed, now you can continue the study at least till the outcome of the 802 comes (which hopefully will be granted as well), you just need to show the bridging visa to school, I am not sure which state you are in but NSW have this listed in the following document. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.deinternational.nsw.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0012/16410/Visa-Subclasses-and-Enrolment-Conditions.pdf


Thanks a lot...I am currently in QLD...I had forwarded the bridging visa documents to school and they specified that we cant continue with bridging visa as it is not active till the visitor visa expires...

Will contact DEI and see if they will accept this bridging visa...thank for the advice....


----------



## shamsundar26 (Oct 10, 2015)

Contacted the DEI and school , Both rejected to waive off the condition 8201.
Even reached out to Immi department and they said to contact a MARA agent.

Is there a way to get the Visitor visa 600 cancelled or get it expired early?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

shamsundar26 said:


> Contacted the DEI and school , Both rejected to waive off the condition 8201.
> Even reached out to Immi department and they said to contact a MARA agent.
> 
> Is there a way to get the Visitor visa 600 cancelled or get it expired early?


I don't see any options for you, unless you take a gamble and request for cancellation of SC600 visa, in which case BVA also ceases and you will need to apply for BVE. Again, if BVE doesn't grant study rights, then you are back to square one.

Read this for more info around cancelling Visas



> *Waiting for outcome of application*
> If you apply for another visa in Australia you may be granted a Bridging Visa A (BVA) or other Bridging visa. The bridging visa comes in to effect when your current visa ceases. You need to comply with the conditions of your current visa until the bridging visa comes into effect. Cancelling your visa will cause your Bridging Visa A to cease at the same time.
> 
> If your current visa is cancelled, you will need to apply for is a Bridging Visa E. This will not affect your current visa application, however, you will have limited visa options if your current visa application is not granted.


Source --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/cancelling-a-visa#:~:text=The bridging visa comes in,cease at the same time.

What are the school saying for study beyond October? Are they asking you to pay the fees? You could opt to do so if that is an option.
Alternately, visit your local MP and explain your predicament. Do let them know that your child is missing important school years and they should be able to help.

All the best..!


----------



## shamsundar26 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the response...I offered the option of paying fees for the school...But school is saying they cant continue as it is a immi rule and cant be bypassed.

Sure will reach out to MP and explain my situation.

I reached to MARA agent and he also said nothing can be done except for waiting on PR to come thru.
He did feel it is a wierd situation.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

shamsundar26 said:


> Thanks a lot for the response...I offered the option of paying fees for the school...But school is saying they cant continue as it is a immi rule and cant be bypassed.
> 
> Sure will reach out to MP and explain my situation.
> 
> ...


All the best..! 
Yeah a strange one indeed..!


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

I am also in similar situation. Do they consider day care as study ?


----------



## rtf798 (2 mo ago)

We applied for a child visa 802 and our documents was received on 24 October 2022, unfortunately up to this date 16 Nov 2022 we don't receive the acknowledgement letter or email.
I am a bit concern because my daughters current visa will expired on 8 Dec 2022.

Please help what we can do.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rtf798 said:


> We applied for a child visa 802 and our documents was received on 24 October 2022, unfortunately up to this date 16 Nov 2022 we don't receive the acknowledgement letter or email.
> I am a bit concern because my daughters current visa will expired on 8 Dec 2022.
> 
> Please help what we can do.


You should receive an acknowledgement by then, so maybe wait for a week or so and if you receive nothing, do call DHA and seek their assistance.

All the best..!


----------



## rtf798 (2 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> You should receive an acknowledgement by then, so maybe wait for a week or so and if you receive nothing, do call DHA and seek their assistance.
> 
> All the best..!


Thank you very much


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

rtf798 said:


> We applied for a child visa 802 and our documents was received on 24 October 2022, unfortunately up to this date 16 Nov 2022 we don't receive the acknowledgement letter or email.
> I am a bit concern because my daughters current visa will expired on 8 Dec 2022.
> 
> Please help what we can do.


Hi . Have you received the acknowledgement yet ? We submitted the documents on 9th Nov 2022 and have not got the acknowledgement. Looking at your timeline, maybe it will take longer for us.


----------



## chaitanyak (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, I thought of sharing our experience. My wife and I are PR holders, daughter is an Indian citizen on account of being born in India. We took her on a 600 visa last year to Australia. When we applied for an 802 visa, the case officer indicated that her current 600 visa has an 8503 - No further stay condition which prevents processing 802.

We then applied with lawyers twice for an 8503 waiver but were rejected by Immigration. Hence I brought her back to India and am applying for a 600 visa again but will request for exemption of 8503.


----------



## rtf798 (2 mo ago)

varuntl said:


> Hi . Have you received the acknowledgement yet ? We submitted the documents on 9th Nov 2022 and have not got the acknowledgement. Looking at your timeline, maybe it will take longer for us.


Hi,

We received last 17 November 2022.


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

chaitanyak said:


> Hi guys, I thought of sharing our experience. My wife and I are PR holders, daughter is an Indian citizen on account of being born in India. We took her on a 600 visa last year to Australia. When we applied for an 802 visa, the case officer indicated that her current 600 visa has an 8503 - No further stay condition which prevents processing 802.
> 
> We then applied with lawyers twice for an 8503 waiver but were rejected by Immigration. Hence I brought her back to India and am applying for a 600 visa again but will request for exemption of 8503.


When we applied SC600 Visitor Visa, we attached a request letter to waive off 8503 condition and we got the visa without that. I believe many have done the same based on the comments I read in this forum.


----------



## chaitanyak (2 mo ago)

Today, 23/11/22, I applied for SC600 Visitor Visa, and Tourist Stream for my daughter(aged 5). I requested for only 3 months as she has to attend school and the bridging visa for SC 802 won't kick in until the visitor visa has expired.

Also attached a request letter to waive off 8503 condition.

Plus even booked a health check and finished her medicals today itself.

Planning to apply for 802 once we arrive there.


----------



## chaitanyak (2 mo ago)

Hey guys, got the SC600 granted for my daughter. Thankfully the 8503 condition was not there as requested. The conditions added were:
8558 - Maximum 12 months stay in 18 months
8501 - Maintain health insurance
8101 - No work
8201 - Maximum three months study

Also even though I had requested the 3-month visa, instead got a 12-month granted.

My question is when I apply for an 802 visa, and get the bridging visas, will my daughter be able to continue attend school after 3 months?

Note that we live in Sydney, NSW


----------



## chumashankar (Jul 18, 2016)

Received our 802 visa 12 Dec 2022 . Applied on 06 May 2022. case officer contacted Sep 22 for medicals . Nov 22 police certificate .


----------



## chaitanyak (2 mo ago)

We applied for 802 via Australia post on 7th Dec 2022. Applied in parallel for Indian Police clearance certificate as that takes time ~ 5 to 10 weeks


----------



## mjobard (Nov 17, 2021)

Hey everyone. Just a quick question for those of you who have received the 802 visa grant recently: Did you receive the grant notification via email or regular mail? I'm asking because I sent medicals and Police checks for my daughter almost 2 months ago and I'm starting to wonder if I missed something in the mail. Our address changed since lodging the application (we notified home affairs and they acknowledged it but still concerned). My guess would be email like any other communication received from them but I just want to be certain.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

mjobard said:


> Hey everyone. Just a quick question for those of you who have received the 802 visa grant recently: Did you receive the grant notification via email or regular mail? I'm asking because I sent medicals and Police checks for my daughter almost 2 months ago and I'm starting to wonder if I missed something in the mail. Our address changed since lodging the application (we notified home affairs and they acknowledged it but still concerned). My guess would be email like any other communication received from them but I just want to be certain.
> Thanks everyone!


Its through email I believe. 

P.S: We are yet to receive the SC802 grant, got the CO contact twice already.


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi . Got 802 grant for our child today. 
Applied on 8th Nov 2022
Acknowledgement Received on 30th Nov 2022
CO contact for Medical on 5th Dec 2022
Grant Received on 31st Dec 2022


----------



## chaitanyak (2 mo ago)

Oh nice that’s a real quick grant! Congratulations.
Mine applied on 8th Dec 2022, received acknowledgement on 15th Dec 2022, and awaiting CO


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

chaitanyak said:


> Oh nice that’s a real quick grant! Congratulations.
> Mine applied on 8th Dec 2022, received acknowledgement on 15th Dec 2022, and awaiting CO


Good luck. 👍


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi,

Got the SC-802 Visa grant for our son on 31 Dec 2022. The timelines are as follows:

SC802 Application submission: 29 July 22
Acknowledgment & Bridging Visa Received : 11 Aug 2022
1st CO contact : 12 Oct 2022
Details Submitted : 24 Oct 2022 
2nd CO contact : 30 Nov 2022
Details Submitted : 5 Dec 2022

Visa Grant : 31 Dec 2022


----------



## ness19 (11 d ago)

topeakaspike said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting for their decision on our SC802 application, The child must be in Australia when you lodged the SC802 and when the application is decided. Last time based on their website the standard procedure will take around 8 months for application to be processed but at the moment they changed it to unavailable due to low volume of application meaning to say they can't tell you how long they will process it, but upon receiving your application they will give your child a bridging visa which will let your child stay in Australia while waiting for their decision. They didn't ask anything at the airport for as long as you have SC600 tourist visa for her upon entry to Australia.
> my email address is <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate comment: ATTENTION - Forum Terms of Use and Rules - Please read... kaju/moderator*


how long will it take to be granted a bridging visa for your child with the 802 application?


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

ness19 said:


> how long will it take to be granted a bridging visa for your child with the 802 application?


Bridging visa details come along with the acknowledgement of the 802. I think it takes around 3 -4 weeks now.


----------



## mjobard (Nov 17, 2021)

soumys said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the SC-802 Visa grant for our son on 31 Dec 2022. The timelines are as follows:
> 
> ...



Congrats on the grant! 

Can I ask you why the CO contacted you twice? We had the CO contact us twice as well: first time for Medicals and police checks, second time because there was a discrepancy with my middle name in the AFP police check so I had to send another one.

Here is our timeline:
SC802 application submission : 1 March 2022
Acknowledgement and bridging visa received : 23 March 2022
1st CO contact : 14 September 2022
Details submitted : 1 October 2022 and 22 October 2022 (took a while to get police check from Canada)
2nd CO contact : 20 December 2022
Details submitted : 21 December 2022

Now waiting...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rayblight (2 mo ago)

varuntl said:


> Hi . Got 802 grant for our child today.
> Applied on 8th Nov 2022
> Acknowledgement Received on 30th Nov 2022
> CO contact for Medical on 5th Dec 2022
> Grant Received on 31st Dec 2022


Congrats. Your decision was too fast. How long was visa 600 for your child? 6 months?
Just sent our application. any tips for us?
For Police clearance, can we apply beforehand AFP check? Or it has to be done once CO contact?


----------



## varuntl (Nov 29, 2021)

Rayblight said:


> Congrats. Your decision was too fast. How long was visa 600 for your child? 6 months?
> Just sent our application. any tips for us?
> For Police clearance, can we apply beforehand AFP check? Or it has to be done once CO contact?


Hi, Thanks. Our 600 visa was for 12 months. We had got the AFP clearance and attached it with the application. I would advise to get the AFP and send it with the application itself, if you can (Getting the AFP is quite quick. This way one back and forth CO contact can be avoided , as in any case they are going to ask for police clearance. 

Good luck with your application


----------

